# Como hacer PCB´s por serigrafía



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2009)

*Como hacer PCB´s por el método de serigrafía*

Antes que nada voy a aclarar que este método es extremadamente *práctico y económico para pequeñas, medianas, incluso, grandes series* de placas, *no* así para prototipos o series muy chicas
Es versátil, puesto que se puede no solo preparar el impreso para su posterior ataque químico sino también imprimir la mascara de componentes y la mascara antisoldante.

El método consiste en imprimir figuras sobre cualquier tipo de superficie mediante una tela de seda previamente impermeabilizada, salvo donde se desea que pase la tinta del diseño, de esta manera, “untando” la tinta para serigrafía a través de la tela nos queda sobre la superficie una reproducción exacta del original, el método es muy preciso (Sabiéndolo hacer)

Una vez terminado, probado y aprobado el diseño del impreso, diseño de mascara de componentes y mascara anti-soldante (Estas últimas siempre que se deseen hacer)
Nos vamos con las 3 impresiones a un taller que se dediquen a trabajos de serigrafía para terceros.
Cuando están frente al señor que los atiende le dicen ¡Quiero YA un yablon con estos 3 diseños¡ o rompo todo (Esta última frase es opcional  y de acuerdo al tamaño físico del interlocutor
*Yablon* es un marco de madera o aluminio con una tela de seda sintética de una trama muy fina, se encuentra adherida al marco mediante grampas y se coloca muy tensa sobe el mencionado marco, posee un sierto parecido con los lienzos que emplean los pintores de cuadros.
Las tramas de las telas vienen desde 90 hilos por Cm a 300 hilos por Cm, claro esta que a trama mas densa precio mas caro.
Afortunadamente para PCB con un tramado de 100 - 150 hilos alcanza para el 99% de nuestros trabajos.
El Yablon es relativamente caro, por ejemplo uno de 30 * 40 Cm debe rondar los U$ 40 terminado, es decir con el proceso completo.

El proceso completo consiste en pintar el Yablon con una laca fotosensible que lo hace impermeable excepto donde no le dio luz ultravioleta, pero tiene la gran ventaja que si compramos un yablon “Grande” podremos incluir en el (Por ejemplo) el diseño del impreso, la mascara de componentes y la mascara anti-soldante, todo en el mismo, incluso podemos incluir en el varios diseños distintos.

No creo que valga la pena describir como es el proceso de pintado y tratado de la superficie de la tela porque es algo que se hace en el taller especializado y hacerlo por nuestro medios no tiene sentido. Solo podemos agregar que se realiza por medio de foto-grabado con películas fotográfica obtenida de nuestro dibujo original.

Como el proceso consiste en pasar tinta a través de una tela, el original no necesita estar espejado..

*No* es buen criterio mezquinar en la calidad del yablon aunque sea para una serie muy corta porque este es reciclable, se puede remover la laca original, y repintar nuevamente, así que la inversión en el yablon nos dará largos frutos.

Es de vital importancia aclararle al señor yablonero como queremos nuestros diseños porque el difícilmente se dará cuenta como deben quedar al final del proceso, considerando esto no sería mala idea agregar algún texto como para que sirva de guía sobre la orientación de los diseños.

Una ves que tengo mi yablon aprovecho que lo voy a retirar y me compro 2 latas de pintura o tinta para serigrafía, una blanca, otra verde y el solvente (diluyente) apropiado y una *manigueta* con una goma de dureza media.

*¿Y por que blanca?*, es la usaremos para el grabado químico y mascara de componentes.
*¿Y por que verde?*, es el color tradicional para la mascara anti-soldante
*¿Y para que el solvente?*, porque cuando terminamos hay que limpiar todo, sobre todo el yablon
*¿Qué es una manigueta?* Es una espátula de aluminio con borde de goma que es el que fuerza a pasar la tinta a través de la seda. Con una de unos 10 a 12 Cm nos servirá. Si la goma con el uso se gasta, no es necesario reemplazar la manigueta, solo se reemplaza la goma.
¿Se acabó el gastadero de plata?, *NO*

Necesitamos una base relativamente grande para nuestro trabajo, yo aconsejo un pedazo de MDF de aproximadamente 750 x 900 mm y 19mm de espesor, un par de bisagras, si les dicen distinto en otras partes del mundo cuando vean el dibujo entenderán de que hablo, unos tornillos para fijar las bisagras a la plancha de MDF y por último un par de prensas de mano como las de los dibujos.





Ahora la idea es fijar las bisagras a la plancha de MDF, como estas servirán para pivotar la matriz de impresión conviene que se fijen lo mas atrás que se pueda



Una ves fijadas las bisagras, verificando con una regla que queden bien alineadas aparece una cosa extremadamente extraña.

*Se termino el proyecto.*

Muy buena hora de tomarse una cerveza luego de tanto esfuerzo.

*Quedan en el tintero algunas preguntas:
1)*    ¿Para que sirve esta “Porquería”?
*2)*    ¿Cómo se emplea esta Porquería?
*3)*    ¿Para que compré todas esas latas y toda esa chatarra?

Ahora paso a detallar como se realiza el proceso de estampado por serigrafía.

Lo primero es montar el yablon mediante las prensas a las bisagras, algo como trata de insinuar el dibujo.



Lo segundo es armar un recuadro de fijación para las placas vírgenes que iremos imprimiendo, esto se realiza fácilmente con recortes de pertináx cobreado de descarte, se fijan con cinta de embalar a la mesa dejando el espacio justo y necesario par que entre en el hueco la placa virgen sin holguras y verificando que cuando bajamos el yablon la imagen a imprimir quede perfectamente alineada con el cobre.



Una ves lograda la alineación solo nos queda comenzar a imprimir.

La bisagras nos permiten levantar el yablon sin riesgo de que se corra la tinta de serigrafía.
Primero una ves alineado perfectamente, se coloca una placa virgen en el hueco

Bajamos el yablon, este quedará apoyado sobre la placa virgen en contacto íntimo, esto último sonó un poco erótico.

En estas condiciones echamos sobre el Yablon un poco de tinta , la idea es formar un cordón de 1 Cm de espesor y el largo del diseño a imprimir.
Con la manigueta untamos la tinta forzándola a pasar por la zona permeable del yablon a la placa virgen.

*Tenemos el 95% de que las primeras placas salgan mal, debido a que:
NO *tenemos experiencia.
*NO *sabemos que presión darle a la manigueta.
*NO *sabemos que ángulo darle a la manigueta.
*NO* sabemos si la viscosidad de la tinta es adecuada.

Así que viene la sesión de *prueba-error*, como las placas se pueden limpiar y volver a emplear el único desperdicio es la tinta y esta no es muy cara, así que a practicar se ha dicho.

Otra ventaja de este método, que acabo de recordar, es que el cobre no debe estar inmaculado, como la tinta se adhiere muy bien a casi cualquier cosa no hay mucha diferencia con la calidad de la limpieza del cobre.

Bueno, logramos aprender a imprimir y solo derrochamos un poco de tinta, pues comencemos a imprimir ahora en serio.

Hay que emplear un poco de lógica a la organización del trabajo, por ejemplo imprimimos todas las placas del lado cobre, luego las procesamos con el percloruro o las damos vuelta e imprimimos la mascara de componentes, hay que pensar en productividad.

De ninguna manera hacemos una placa y la llevamos al percloruro, mejor hacemos las 1000 todas juntas y luego atacamos químicamente las 1000.

El último paso sería limpiar los restos de pintura del lado cobre (Una vez atacada químicamente), ahora si hay que limpiar bien, pero ya es mucha menos superficie y le damos siempre con el mismo sistema la impresión de mascara anti-soldante.

Ya tenemos nuestras placas listas para perforar y armar

*Próximo tutorial:*
Como hacer una perforadora láser CNC alimentada con energía nuclear de fusión fría

Siempre tengan presente que las cuentas de la *Fogonazo INC* en Islas Caimán se encuentran abiertas las 24hs de los 368 días del año para recibir sus donaciones


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 21, 2009)

me ganaste la idea... pero me gustaria añadir algunas traducciones para Mexico:

Yablon.- En Mexico se le conoce como Malla o Marco Serigrafico

No se si lo mencionaste, pero al utensilio para aplicar la tinta (me parece que ustedes le dicen Racleta) lo conocemos como Rasero, este se debe comprar segun el tamaño del cuadro ya que no siempre es facil hacer varias pasadas con un rasero pequeño

Aquii adjunto un diagrama que hace mas facil entender como se hace el proceso de serigrafia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2009)

Para el diccionario del Foro:
*Yablon = Malla = Marco Serigráfico* = Cuadro de aluminio o madera que mantiene la seda estirada (Muy tensa)
*Manigueta = Racleta = Rasero* = Espátula para distribuir la pintura (Tinta)


----------



## victorpro (Ene 31, 2009)

hace tiempo que ando buscando información de este metodo me gustaria que explicaras el nombre y tipo de las pinturas usadas para la serigrafia y si usas tipos diferentes para la parte de las pistas y para los componentes


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2009)

victorpro dijo:
			
		

> hace tiempo que ando buscando información de este metodo me gustaria que explicaras el nombre y tipo de las pinturas usadas para la serigrafia y si usas tipos diferentes para la parte de las pistas y para los componentes


Para el grabado cualquier color te sirve, ya que luego será removido de la placa, por eso aconseje conseguir pintura (Tinta) Blanca para el grabado y la impresión de componentes y verde como color tradicional para la mascara antisoldante.
Este método depende en algunos aspectos de terceras personas, quien te prepare el Yablon, venda los materiales, Etc.
Las pinturas para Serigrafía son casi todas iguales y todas te sirven, la única diferencia son los colores de los que hay infinitas variedades, esto queda a tu gusto, (todos sirven)


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 31, 2009)

Para hacer las pistas puedes usar cualquier pintura que NO SEA resistente a quimicos... hay unas pinturas especialmente diseñadas para resistir los solventes comunes... si usas una de esas no vas a poder quitarla una vez atacada por el acido

Por el contrario para hacer la mascara antisoldante puedes usar cualquier pintura... y alli si puedes usar una resistente a quimicos... lo que hace que puedas limpiar tu placa con solventes y no se le caiga la pintura

En Mexico el fabricante de tintas que conozco es Tintas Sanchez, aqui esta su pagina web, yo usaba la tinta polygloss para hacer las pistas y la policat para la mascara antisoldante

http://www.sanchez.com.mx/websanchez/ws0005.aspx?nId_Catalogo=58
http://www.sanchez.com.mx/websanchez/ws0012.aspx?nid_producto=1052+&cTipo=F+&nUbicacion=21
http://www.sanchez.com.mx/websanchez/ws0012.aspx?nid_producto=1083+&cTipo=F+&nUbicacion=21


----------



## ivan_mzr (Ene 31, 2009)

El metodo de serigrafia si es muy bueno, funciona bien, yo en lo personal creo que funciona tambien(a parte de las que dice fogonazo)  para placas prototipo de grandes dimensiones(30 x 30cm).

Quizas es rentable para comprar el material ya que la "malla" anda en $60 pesos MX, la tinta en $130 por 1kg la emulsion esa si no se. Si casi no fabricas entonces si es mejor que las mandes a hacer, por 5 de 15x20cm me croban como $300.00.


----------



## victorpro (Feb 2, 2009)

el marco ya lo tengo esta guardado desde algunos años en que empece a idear este metodo creo que la emulsion ya debe estar mala por el tiempo y la lampara a usar es un halogeno de 500 w ya que los tubos fluorecentes comunes no me dieron resultados , se producia lo que llaman velo y la emulsion no quedaba del toda dura .
compre una tinta vinilica que fue lo que lei por algun lugar que servia pero no se adiere al cobre y solo fue un gasto inutil.
el vendedor tampoco sabia mucho .
pero gracias que ahora tengo wifi (por ayuda de algun vecino incauto) puedo buscar mas información especialmente en este foro.
gracias a esto he retomado mi interes en la electronica y que mejor que hacer los pcb de manera profesional ya que los primero que hice con rotulador quedaban muy grandes y eran decepcionantes.
he pensado en usar pintura esmalte sintetico el que se usa para pintar casas o tambien pimtura para vidrio la que se usa para artesania .
me comunique por mail con vendedores de productos serigraficos pero tampoco sabe exactamente cual es la tinta exacta me dio un nombre de una que es del tipo epoxica 
llevo años tratando de dominar este metodo empece con probar con generos corrientes y marco de madera y luego pase a un marco de aluminio con tela n 100 pero me falta lo de la tinta asi que agradeceria su ayuda


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 2, 2009)

victorpro dijo:
			
		

> el marco ya lo tengo esta guardado desde algunos años en que empece a idear este metodo creo que la emulsion ya debe estar mala por el tiempo y la lampara a usar es un halogeno de 500 w ya que los tubos fluorecentes comunes no me dieron resultados , se producia lo que llaman velo y la emulsion no quedaba del toda dura .
> compre una tinta vinilica que fue lo que lei por algun lugar que servia pero no se adiere al cobre y solo fue un gasto inutil.
> el vendedor tampoco sabia mucho .
> pero gracias que ahora tengo wifi (por ayuda de algun vecino incauto) puedo buscar mas información especialmente en este foro.
> ...



Es mejor mandar hacer todo a una casa especializada y asi nos quitamos de problemas por velo y marcos mal creados... ademas se pueden reutilizar los marcos viejos, la misma casa de serigrafia tiene procesos para borrarlos y volverlos a grabar

En cuanto a la tinta epoxica solo usala para la mascara antisoldante y la de componentes, para hacer la cara de pistas usa una tinta que se pueda fijar en metales o plasticos, afortunadamente casi todas las tintas de serigrafia son con base de aceite y no las levanta el acido a la hora de quemar el cobre, pero aun asi haz pruebas antes de aventarte toda la produccion


----------



## victorpro (Feb 2, 2009)

si pero la idea de la electronica es hacer las cosas uno mismo o sino para que hacer un amplificador si lo puedo comprar
para mi esa es la idea que a mi me mueve en esto de la electronica 
de todas formas gracias por la uyuda y seria interesante saber si alguien ha hecho un circuito impreso con el metodo serigrafico


----------



## Manonline (Feb 2, 2009)

yo hice varias placas por serigrafia.... tengo un amigo qe tiene una empresa de serigrafia y tiene todas las herramientas... el metodo es el mismo sin ninguna variante al descripto aca. si bien tiene maquinas automatizadas, usamos la manual con bisagras.

la pintura que usamos es una pintura UV negra... se seca del todo cuando es expuesta a luz ultravioleta.

resultados: excelentes


----------



## victorpro (Feb 2, 2009)

y para el lado de los componentes usan la misma pintura
estuve probando el metodo de la plancha pero las pistas finas o que estan muy juntas no se marcan correctame nte


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 2, 2009)

victorpro dijo:
			
		

> si pero la idea de la electronica es hacer las cosas uno mismo o sino para que hacer un amplificador si lo puedo comprar
> para mi esa es la idea que a mi me mueve en esto de la electronica
> de todas formas gracias por la uyuda y seria interesante saber si alguien ha hecho un circuito impreso con el metodo serigrafico



Mi comentario no era referido a la creacion de placas de PCB por el metodo serigrafico, se referia a la fabricacion de las mallas serifraficas, quise decir que solo imprimo las caras que voy a serigrafiar, y despues voy a casas de serigrafia para que me elaboren el marco, y despues usarlo en el taller para hacer todas las placas que necesite


Tambien me falto comentar que una tinta epoxica (como la policat para los que esten en mexico) tiene tiempo de vida, y comienza a contarse en el momento en que mezclamos las 2 partes, es decir que si el fabricante dice que el curado de la tinta es en 30 minutos, nosotros tenemos 20 minutos para hacer placas y otros 10 minutos para tirar la tinta sobrante y limpiar todos nuestras herramientas de trabajo, ya que es practicamente imposible eliminarla una vez que se seca y si no lo hacemos dejara todas las herramientas (marco, rasero, etc) inutilizables...


----------



## victorpro (Feb 6, 2009)

la tecnica de la serigrafia es muy adecuada para el lado de los com ponentes , ya que probe con el metodo de la plancha pero no me quedo tan parejo el resultado, algunos componentes se marcaron mas que otros . sigo buscando el nombre de la tinta para serigrafia o quizas alguien aporte un buen tutorial ....espero respuesta


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 6, 2009)

Si estas en Mexico pide la poligloss para las pistas y la policat para la mascara antisoldante y de componentes, o la poligloss funciona tambien para las mascaras finales siempre y cuando no se limpie con solventes fuertes como thiner o aguarras

Si estas en otro pais puedes imprimir la hoja de datos de cada tinta y llevarla a una casa de serigrafia para que te digan cual es la equivalente, en casi todas las casas serigraficas (al menos las que he visto de Mexico) tienen un experto que esta resuelve ese tipo de dudas.. 




			
				Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> http://www.sanchez.com.mx/websanchez/ws0005.aspx?nId_Catalogo=58
> http://www.sanchez.com.mx/websanchez/ws0012.aspx?nid_producto=1052+&cTipo=F+&nUbicacion=21
> http://www.sanchez.com.mx/websanchez/ws0012.aspx?nid_producto=1083+&cTipo=F+&nUbicacion=21


----------



## victorpro (Feb 6, 2009)

soy de chile y consulte con una empresa y me recomendo epoxica pero no estan muy seguro


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 6, 2009)

Epoxica solo para la mascara antisoldante.. si la usas para hacer las pistas no vas a poder quitarla luego de meter la placa en el acido.. 

Por eso recomiendo 2 tintas.. la poligloss tiene buena adherencia y se puede quitar con thiner o solvente despues de meter la placa en acido, aunque tambien tiene buena resistencia despues de unos dias de curado o si la curas artificialmente con calor.. la policat es epoxica y se prepara uniendo la tinta con el catalizador

Desafortunadamente las marcas de la tinta varian de fabrica a fabrica por eso es mejor que imprimas las fichas tecnicas y vayas a la casa de serigrafia para que te digan cual es la equivalente que manejan ellos..


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2009)

victorpro dijo:
			
		

> soy de chile y consulte con una empresa y me recomendo epoxica pero no estan muy seguro


Cualquier tinta (O pintura) resiste el ataque del percloruro (Nunca me gusto emplear ácidos), no te olvides que solo debe soportar estar en un ambiente oxidante durante unos minutos solamente, así que compra la mas económica.
Yo sugerí blanco para emplear la misma tinta en la impresión del detalle de los componentes.


----------



## victorpro (Feb 6, 2009)

compre hace algunos años una vinisol pvc (aun la tengo toda ) pero la aplico con un pincel sobre la placa para probar pero al pasarle la uña se sale facilmente quizas para las pistas sirva pero para el lado del los componentes no creo que sea util 
pense en la pintura para vidrio o pintura tipo esmalte sintetico para paredes pero pienso que la malla del marco se va a dañar


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2009)

victorpro dijo:
			
		

> compre hace algunos años una vinisol pvc ......


Tal vez se halla degradado con el tiempo.
Para el lado del cobre, yo ni siquiera la dejaba secar, verificada la impresión a la cuba de percloruro.
Otra posibilidad es que el pertinax o cual fuere el sustrato que empleabas estuviera sucio y por eso no adhería bien ¿?¿?


----------



## victorpro (Feb 6, 2009)

lo de sucio puede ser y tu fogonazo que tipo de tinta usaste


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 7, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> .......... *compra la mas económica.*
> *Yo sugerí blanco para emplear la misma tinta en la impresión del detalle de los componentes.*


Se puede mejorar la adherencia con una suave pasada de lija muy fina sobre el pertinax del lado contrario al cobre, pero estarías arruinando la capa impermeable de este y permitiendo que ingrese humedad al impreso.
Prueba pasando un desengrasante (Por ejemplo alcohol isopropílico o limpiador con base amoniaco) inmediatamente antes de imprimir la placa.
La tinta que yo empleaba la fabricaba la misma gente que me hacia los yablones, ("La casa del serigrafista", no se si seguirá existiendo) y era la mas común de todas dándome siempre un excelente resultado.
Respecto a levantar la impresión con la uña, tal ves tu tinta este demasiado espesa y habría que diluirla un poco para que forme una capa mas fina ¿?¿?.


----------



## Leon Elec (Feb 7, 2009)

Que buen tema. Muy bien explicado y muy completo el informe. Debería tener un chincheta este tema.

Saludos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 7, 2009)

Disculpen, se me había pasado por alto resaltar esta interesante discusión.

Saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 7, 2009)

Vos fogonazo, lo que propones es imprimir el impreso y mandar a que me hagan el marco con el impreso? Ahora , cuando te entregan el marco con el diseño sobre la tela cuanto tiempo tenés para hacer la placa.?

Otra cosa, cuanto es en u$s aproximadamente el costo del marco con todas las tintas que hay que tener?

gracias por la explicación del método.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 7, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> Vos fogonazo, lo que propones es imprimir el impreso y mandar a que me hagan el marco con el impreso? Ahora , cuando te entregan el marco con el diseño sobre la tela cuanto tiempo tenés para hacer la placa.?


1 día, 6 meses, 14 años, ¿?¿?
No tiene vencimiento ni envejecimiento, si lo guardas con cuidado de que no se raye o golpee sirve por muchísimo tiempo.
El único desgaste que tiene es el propio de hacer las placas, calcula unas 800 si haces la impresión en forma manual y 2 mil si haces automatizado



> Otra cosa, cuanto es en u$s aproximadamente el costo del marco con todas las tintas que hay que tener?
> gracias por la explicación del método.


Yo usaba solo 2 tintas, una blanca para el grabado y la impresión de componentes y una verde para la mascara anti-soldante o protección del cobre.
En la primer página del post comente que un yablon listo para emplear vale unos 30 U$ (Medida 300 * 400mm)
además de que este es reciclable.
Las tintas costaban unos 12 U$ el Kg y rinden muchísimo, el solvente y limpiador no recuerdo.


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 8, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Yo usaba solo 2 tintas, una blanca para el grabado y la impresión de componentes y una verde para la mascara anti-soldante o protección del cobre.
> En la primer página del post comente que un yablon listo para emplear vale unos 30 U$ (Medida 300 * 400mm)
> además de que este es reciclable.
> Las tintas costaban unos 12 U$ el Kg y rinden muchísimo, el solvente y limpiador no recuerdo.



Falta considerar el rasero, espatula y trapos para limpiar la malla (o yablon), aun asi con unos 50 a 60 usd se tiene para comenzar el proceso completo, despues solo se mandar borrar los marcos viejos y se va comprando tinta y solventes conforme se van terminando, el proceso es muy economico.. 

Lo que si les comento es practicar mucho antes de comenzar en serio con una produccion, este proceso es un arte y requiere que uno aplique la tinta con una velocidad y presion constantes para que la placa quede bien

Yo comenze serigrafiando hojas de papel hasta que domine la tecnica, despues ya solo se cambia el papel por la placa


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok gracias por sus respuestas , ya voy a ver el tema con mas profundidad el tema de la seriegrafia que de por cierto no se demasido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Falta considerar el rasero, espatula y trapos para limpiar la malla (o yablon), aun asi con unos 50 a 60 usd se tiene para comenzar el proceso completo, despues solo se mandar borrar los marcos viejos y se va comprando tinta y solventes conforme se van terminando, el proceso es muy economico........


Hasta "El Rasero" o "Manigueta" a la larga es económico puesto que cuando se gasta la goma que hace de espátula, se cambia sin descartar el armazón de aluminio.

Hasta que tomes experiencia serán mas desastres que otra cosa, pero *no es* un método complicado y te dará grandes satisfacciones.


----------



## victorpro (Feb 9, 2009)

voy a volver a probar con la tinta pvc

como puedo subir alguna imagen o documento que tenga en mi poder para aportar al tema


----------



## victorpro (Mar 31, 2009)

lo de la serigrafia creo que es mas util para el lado de los componentes y para pistas delgadas ya que use el metodo de la plancha y no me termino de convencer para circuitos simples sirve pero no se logran resultados profesionales, yo tube que hacer las pistas mas anchas y en el lado de los componentes algunos quedaron borrosos pero es mucho mejor que usar un lapiz


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 31, 2009)

Todo requiere practica.... yo no soy experto con el metodo de la plancha.. pero si he visto trabajos que se ven muy profesionales... 

Tambien en el metodo serigrafico se requiere mucha practica... al principio solo salen manchones y areas blancas, pero ya que se domina la tecnica es bien facil...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Todo requiere practica.......


Todos los métodos requieren practica para lograr un buen resultado, muy posiblemente este sea el más fácil de aprender a usar.

En este caso (Método) habrá que analizar muy bien si se justifica la inversión de $$$ en todos los elementos necesarios.
Definitivamente si es una o muy pocas placas *NO* conviene.


----------



## Ashram (Oct 6, 2009)

En éste hilo están a favor de mandar a elaborar el sello impermeabilizado de la malla con un expecialista. Ésta tendencia es razonable pues lo más difícil de la serigrafía es realizar la malla, pueda que a algunos les salga más económico, práctico, o están a favor de delegar el trabajo. 

Trataré de orientar un poco a quienes desean realizar el sello impermeable de la malla en casa. Bueno, ésto de ninguna manera puede ser considerado un tutorial , más bien es sólo para dar una idea del proceso.

Realizar el sello de la malla realmente no es tan difícil, me tomó tiempo aprender el método de serigrafía con buenos resultados (aproximadamente 2 meses), incluyendo saber como elaborar mis propias mallas con el circuito impreso (lo cual requiere aprender algunos trucos para mejorar el acabado). 

Para elaborar las mallas impermeabilizadas (o sello) se necesita lo siguiente: 
1. La malla
2. Sericrom
3. El catalizador del Sericrom (bicromato)
4. Sericlin (es el solvente que se utiliza para quitar el Sericrom de la malla en caso de errores o necesitar reciclar la malla)
5. Una lámpara con foco de 150 watts (o cualquier otra fuente de luz, p. ej. 1 o 2 focos de 100 watts, a menor luz se necesita mayor tiempo de exposición, demasiada luz puede afectar la calidad del sello de la malla y comenzar a comerse pistas). Con el foco de 150 watts utilizaba de 10 a 20 minutos con buenos resultados.
6. Un acetato impreso con el circuito
7. Un pedazo de vidrio de unos 25x20 cm o dependiendo del tamaño de la malla, sirve para apoyar bien el acetato contra la malla durante la exposición a la luz (éste fue el primer truco que tuve que aprender ).
8. Impresora lasser para imprimir en el acetato el diseño del circuito.
9. Un recipiente para lavar la malla (valde o cubeta de preferencia cuadrada o rectangular, comprate uno en donde quepa perfectamente la malla, segundo truco que aprender , en la mayoría de los valdes redondos no entra apropiadamente la malla ya que tiene que entrar ligeramente inclinada para facilitar el lavado del Sericrom durante el proceso de elaboración del sello).
10. Cinta canela o cualquier otra cinta impermeable al agua para evitar mojar el marco de la malla (sirve para forrar el borde de la malla o marco de madera antes de enjuagar con agua la malla para eliminar el sericrom de las partes no expuestas a la luz, si se moja el marco de madera éste tiende a perder tensión o se incha y con el tiempo el marco se "pandea", éste sería el tercer truco que aprendí, no mojar el marco! ).
11. Un rasero de goma (de unos 10-15 cm me parece mejor que uno que abarque toda la malla, pues a veces se tiene más de un circuito en una sola malla).
12. Que sea de noche, salvo que cuentes con un cuarto lo suficientemente oscuro (que tenga papel aluminio en las ventanas o algo así).
13. Un buen de sentido común, habilidad para trabajar a oscuras y memoria para encontrar las cosas a ciegas, ponerle seguro al cuarto (no falta el tonto que entra y prende la luz).

Para elaborar una malla se debe realizar lo siguiente:

1. Diseñar el circuito

2. Imprimir el circuito en un acetato (papel de plástico transparente), cuidado de imprimir el circuito impreso de la manera correcta, usad el sentido común, recordar que lo que pongas en negro no se va a exponer a la luz del foco y por lo tanto se va a caer al momento de lavar el Sericrom de la malla, también deben usar el sentido común para saber si lo que imprimiran lo haran en imagen de espejo o no (si se equivocan simplemente hay que voltear el acetato pero habrá mayor separación entre la malla y el impreso del acetato, lo cual genera una pequeña distorsión en la sombra), tomen en cuenta desde que lado deben aplicar la tinta en la malla al momento de imprimir el acetato.

3. Forrar todo el marco de la malla con cinta canela hasta justo un poco después de donde empieza la trama de tela.

4. Acomodar *TODO* el material que vas a utilizar antes de que apages las luces (tener cuidado especial de dejar el acetato en un lugar accesible y exactamente con la cara que tiene que estar hacia arriba, más de una vez he puesto el impreso alrevés. No olvides dejar a la mano el rasero, la cubeta con agua, el vidrio, etc).

5. Con las luces apagadas:
a) Mezclar en un plato desechable de plástico duro el Sericrom con el catalizador bicromato (poner lo recomendado por el vendedor, me parece que te dice que pongas la mitad de una tapita o como una corcholata de refresco para un trabajo mediano), bueno, en fin, notarán que el Sericrom se torna más líquido al momento de mezclar el bicromato (si tuvieran las luces prendidas notarian que hasta cambia de color azul a color verde, resulta irónico pero te das cuenta de si agregaste suficiente catalizador, cuando ya acabaste de hacer la malla y te quedo mal, entonces prendes la luz y descubres que el Sericrom no alcanzo el tono de verde deseado pues no agregaste suficiente catalizador).

b). Después de preparar el Sericrom con suficiente bicromato, lo aplicas con un rasero de plástico por ambos lados de la malla (tiene que ser una capa delgada, lo más al raz que puedas pero sin dejar zonas sin aplicar, el sonido puede ayudarte a saber si ya aplicaste suficiente Sericrom, cuando frotas el rasero contra la malla que ya tiene Sericrom "rechina").

c). Dejas secar la malla durante unos 20 minutos, te puedes ayudar con un abanico o algo similar.

d) Una vez que la malla está seca (que puedas tocarla sin que este pegajosa) colocas el acetato sobre la malla, la adieres con cinta transparente, y le pones el vidrio encima a manera de pisapapeles.

e) Prendes la lámpara y la colocas a unos 20 cm durante unos 20 minutos.

f) Apagas la lámpara, retiras el acetato y lavas la malla minusiosamente en la cubeta para retirar el Sericrom que no fue expuesto a la luz. 

5. Prendes la luz y contemplas tu malla todo lo que quieras, si te equivocaste, para eso existe el Sericlin, para reiniciar todo T_T, de cualquier forma quien te dice que lo hizo a la primera muy probablemente te está mintiendo.

Por que vale la pena elaborar tus propios sellos impermeabilizados: 
1. Es más económico
2. Aprendes el proceso de serigrafía completo
3. Puedes realizar trabajos cuando gustes (casi siempre de noche, pues necitas un cuarto con relativa oscuiridad oscuridad)
4. Los materiales no tienen olor a diferencia de cuando estás aplicando la tinta o limpiando con solventes.

Bueno, ya con la malla con el circuito impreso, yo utilizó una tinta llamada tinta 5000 (o tinta 500, si es que me falla el nombre) la cual mezclo con casi una nada de solvente para tinta 5000 (ésto con el fin de que la tinta pase fácilmente a través de los poros de la malla que no fueron sellados por el Sericrom, si te pasas en la cantidad de solvente la tinta pasa con demasiada facilidad a través de los poros haciendo un desastre y manchando todo del otro lado de la malla). Creo que hasta aquí llegaré pues todo lo demás a ya ha sido descrito en el foro de una mejor manera y mi objetivo es solamente mencionar cómo se realiza la malla impermeabilizada o sello.

Por último no olviden lavar todo lo que fue expuesto con tinta con un solvente. 

Nota: Si no quieres ganarte el odio de tu familia utiliza un cuarto aparte cuando manejes solventes. Espero les sirva  y suerte, si alguien quiere intentarlo!!. Si he omitido algo, o me he equivocado haganmelo saber, se aceptan sugerencias, hace años que no utilizo la serigrafia y pudiera estar olvidando algo, pero creo que he puesto lo suficiente para darles una buena idea .


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2009)

Ashram dijo:


> .....Para elaborar las mallas impermeabilizadas (o sello) se necesita lo siguiente:
> 1. La malla
> 2. *Sericrom*
> 3. El catalizador del Sericrom (bicromato)
> ...



Buen agregado al post.
Podrías dar el nombre genérico de los productos en lugar de las marcas comerciales, recuerda que en cada país su nomenclatura cambia.


----------



## Ashram (Oct 6, 2009)

Gracias procurare que así sea, aunque las etiquetas no contienen muchos datos del ingrediente activo o algo así, pero pondre fotos.

Sericrom no dice mucho la etiqueta, pero tiene un número /U5 2001, desconozco si ese número es útil, pero espero sea como un modelo o algo estandarizado .

Sericlin tampoco dice mucho la etiqueta, pero también tiene el número /U9 9200. (de seguro lo podran comprar donde les vendan el Sericrom)

Cinta Canela (hace alusión al color es un tipo de cinta más que una marca).

También pondre la foto de una malla, un rasero  por si alguien no los conoce. 
Si hay otra duda con gusto les pongo aunque sea una imagen.


----------



## luki_91 (Nov 2, 2009)

Alguien conoce algun "Yablonero" en Buenos Aires? Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 2, 2009)

luki_91 dijo:


> Alguien conoce algun "Yablonero" en Buenos Aires? Saludos.


Intenta esto

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...afista&btnG=Buscar&meta=cr=countryAR&aq=f&oq=


----------



## aguevara (Nov 3, 2009)

Fogonazo solo te recuerdo que la "perforadora láser CNC alimentada con energía nuclear de fusión fría" es de mi invencion y tengo la patente jejeje. por lo demas buen aporte a la comunidad las tecnicas de serigrafia, en lo particular uso fotoresist y productos de Atotech para la solder mask y carbon paste para hacer pistillas de carbon conductoras (ya sabes controles remotos y demas)


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2009)

aguevara dijo:


> Fogonazo solo te recuerdo que la "perforadora láser CNC alimentada con energía nuclear de fusión fría" es de mi invencion y tengo la patente jejeje. por lo demas buen aporte a la comunidad las tecnicas de serigrafia, en lo particular uso fotoresist y productos de Atotech para la solder mask y carbon paste para hacer pistillas de carbon conductoras (ya sabes controles remotos y demas)


Gracias.

*Photoresist*

Hablando de perforadoras láser, entre marzo y julio estube de este año gastando dinero ajeno y compré una, *500 perforaciones por segundo*, y es el modelo mas chico de esa empresa.


----------



## Javilondo (Nov 15, 2009)

Sólo por mencionar les dejo el enlace de una página dedicada a la serigrafía:
http://www.serinet.net

El post está de lujo, me han dado muchas ideas.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 15, 2009)

> *Próximo tutorial:*
> Como hacer una perforadora láser CNC alimentada con energía nuclear de fusión fría


Es broma o si se puede hacer....

yo hago mis pcb con este metodo y la verdad hasta ahorita no lo cambio por otro, en unos 60mns tengo mi pcb desde el impreso  laser en papel vegetal hasta el perforado...
Saludos fogonazo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Próximo tutorial:*
> Como hacer una perforadora láser CNC alimentada con energía nuclear de fusión fría
> 
> Siempre tengan presente que las cuentas de la *Fogonazo INC* en Islas Caimán se encuentran abiertas las 24hs de los 368 días del año para recibir sus donaciones





lubeck dijo:


> Es broma o si se puede hacer......


Por ahora no, pero dame algo de tiempo


----------



## lubeck (Nov 15, 2009)

> Siempre tengan presente que las cuentas de la *Fogonazo INC* en Islas Caimán se encuentran abiertas las 24hs de los 368 días del año para recibir sus donaciones


Nada mas postea el numero de cuenta y te hago una transferencia de un par de millones de dolares....


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Dic 11, 2009)

es un quilombo barbaro y un gastadero de plata como para mi!!!! OH my God!!!


 Gracias por tomarte el arduo trabajo de explicarlo...


Saludos!


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 11, 2009)

rodrigo_6 dijo:


> es un quilombo barbaro y un gastadero de plata como para mi!!!! OH my God!!!
> 
> 
> Gracias por tomarte el arduo trabajo de explicarlo...
> ...




claro pero si tienes que haceer 200 placas o mas que las vas a hacer con la plancha???? o si no 2000
pensa...


----------



## lubeck (Dic 11, 2009)

Yo creo que aparte de que se pueden hacer mas de un tiron, sale una calidad infinitamente mejor que con la plancha y el costo no es mucho yo inverti nada mas unos 100usd y aparte me rotulo mis playeras, tarjetas de presentacion, etc.. y a largo plazo es de risa el costo...
post.end.


----------



## Weisted (Mar 31, 2010)

una pregunta, anoche se me ocurrio.. Hace tiempo estaba interesado en serigrafia, estampado de playeras (remeras), si se compla la emulsion serigrafica a base diazo o bicromato la cual no pasa de $6 USD, y se hace una insoladora casera con leds UV, se puede aplicar la emulsion directamente sobre la placa, luego se imprime el negativo en papel vegetal o filmina, se fija el negativo a la placa, se procede al velado, luego se enjuaga y se retira el bicromato que se tenga que mover.. Despues se procede al ataque quimico.. Tambien resultaria no? Creo daria resultados profesionales con menos de 20 USD, y ademas tendriamos para muchisimas placas

y sin necesidad de gastar en malla ni nada por el estilo


----------



## maritenz (May 7, 2010)

gran aporte, muy util para cualquier proyecto.


----------



## valvular (May 17, 2010)

En mi caso particular, gasté alrededor de 500 pesos entre el bastidor (o Yablon), la emulsion fotosensible, pintura acrilica, la insoladora y demas.. al fin de cuentas me encontre con que ocupaba mucho espacio, lleva un tiempo agarrarle la mano (la serigrafia la uso tanto para hacer placas como para gabinetes) y errarle en la serigrafiada a un gabinete es un embole.. asi que me contacte con una casa aca en Cordoba que se dedica a la serigrafia y me cobran $12 por el revelado del bastidor y $1.50 por placa o gabinete (sin importar la cantidad) de esa manera me es mas economico, no ocupo mi taller con la insoladora y demas cosas, y el trabajo me lo hace un tipo que lleva años haciendo serigrafia y sus trabajos quedan barbaros, asi que como dije, en mi caso personal, fue un gasto de tiempo y plata.. de todas formas esta muy buena la tecnica


----------



## Weisted (Jun 6, 2010)

Hola, solo tengo una pregunta 
Con el tiempo y uso me imagino que la malla dejara de funcionar, esto es verdad? Y otra, que tal la resolucion del circuito? Que tinta se utiliza?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 6, 2010)

Weisted dijo:


> Hola, solo tengo una pregunta
> Con el tiempo y uso me imagino que la malla dejara de funcionar, esto es verdad? Y otra, que tal la resolucion del circuito? Que tinta se utiliza?



Aquí comente algo de la duración de la malla, que por supuesto dependerá del trato que reciba  _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/135195/ _

En realidad lo que se "Gasta" es la película impermeable depositada sobre la malla, en caso de deteriorarce, se puede reciclar la malla varias veces.

La resolución es excelente, aunque depende de:
La trama de la malla que emplees, a mayor cantidad de hilos por pulgada, mejor resolución.
La tinta que emplees y su disolución.
La habilidad que tomes en realizar el proyecto.


----------



## ssyn (Jun 15, 2010)

Hola, apenas entre a este tema. Resulta que yo tambien hago mis placas con serigrafia, pero no le he puesto la mascara antisoldante, lo que pasa es que no se con que solvente se remueve de la maya, si alguien sabe como...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 15, 2010)

ssyn dijo:


> Hola, apenas entre a este tema. Resulta que yo tambien hago mis placas con serigrafia, pero no le he puesto la mascara antisoldante, lo que pasa es que no se con que solvente se remueve de la maya, si alguien sabe como...


Eso depende de la emulsión fotosensible que le has aplicado, averigua donde compraste la emulsión o con quién te confecciono el Yablón ¿ Cual es el solvente que remueve la emulsión ?

Un yablon tratado con cuidado te sirve para muchísimos impresos y reciclados.

Una solución que me dio muy buen resultado fue pedir un yablón "Grande" donde entren (Por ejemplo) el diseño del impreso (Sobre un lateral), la serigrafía de los componentes (En otro lateral) y la máscara anti-soldante (En otro lateral), de esta forma con in solo yablón resuelves toda la serigrafía del impreso.


----------



## ssyn (Jun 16, 2010)

Creo que no me explique bien, me refiero a con que solvente se retira la pintura que es para la mascara antisoldante de la malla, porque segun me dijeron cuando se seca puede quedar inservible la malla...
sera cierto?


----------



## diego monroy (Jun 19, 2010)

hola muchacos a los que me puedan dar una mano con esta pregunta muchas gracias miren la mascara de antisoldante me dijeron que se hace con barnis dielectrico y tinte verde de origen vegetal pero la pregunta es cuando yo aplico esa mescla en la baquelita del lado del pcb con el metodo de serigrafia con que o como se seca la baquelita con esa mascara de barnis dielectrico y tinte verde lla aplicada grax a los que me puedan alludar


----------



## ssyn (Jun 19, 2010)

a mi me dijeron que sacando la placa al sol se seca (que sea un sol muy fuerte) como en 15 o 20 minutos ya esta, pero no lo he comprobado, apenas me voy a comprar mi mascara antisoldante para probar que tal queda (color rojo)


----------



## diego monroy (Jun 21, 2010)

ok si tienes alguna informacion de eso no dudes en alludarme gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 21, 2010)

ssyn dijo:


> a mi me dijeron que sacando la placa al sol se seca (que sea un sol muy fuerte) como en 15 o 20 minutos ya esta, pero no lo he comprobado, apenas me voy a comprar mi mascara antisoldante para probar que tal queda (color rojo)


Como desconozco que producto estás empleando como mascara no te puedo dar una respuesta exacta, hay quienes emplean el barniz del que se emplea en los transformadores para compactar y proteger el núcleo, si es este tu caso, puedes colocar la placa en el horno de la cocina a no mas de 100 ºC por unos 30 minutos (Ir probando tiempos).
Tampoco te puedo decir que solvente puede retirar los restos de barniz de la malla sin atacar la emulsión impermeable de esta.

Yo empleaba tinta para serigrafía color verde para imitar la cobertura anti-soldante y esta se retira con el mismo solvente que las demás tintas de serigrafía.


----------



## GT electronix (Jun 23, 2010)

Excelente aporte Fogonazo, me estoy animando a hacer mis disenos con este metodo pero quisiera saber los costos aproximados para ver si me aviento, 

por ejemplo cuanto tendria que gastar en total incluyendo el yablon con todos los accesorios y 1/4 de pintura para hacer una tarjeta de tamano de una hoja carta?


----------



## Van der Ziel (Jun 23, 2010)

La mayoría de las tintas para serigrafia se disuelven con thinner, si bien el resultado se parece a la verdadera mascara antisoldante, no me parece muy adecuado, ahora existen tintas para pintura en cerámica, que se curan al horno, estoy experimentando un poco a ver como funcionan como antisolder...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 24, 2010)

GT electronix dijo:


> .....quisiera saber los costos aproximados para ver si me aviento,
> 
> por ejemplo cuanto tendria que gastar en total incluyendo el yablon con todos los accesorios y 1/4 de pintura para hacer una tarjeta de tamano de una hoja carta?


El sistema *NO* es económico y obviamente no te puedo decir cuanto te saldrá en Guatemala, estimando, unos U$ 200 entre materiales, yablon, tintas, herramientas, Etc.
Pero la gran ventaja es que no te sirve para hacer solo una placa, sino cientos de ellas, incluso miles.
Además el yablon es reciclable, puedes eliminar el diseño original y colocar otro.
Una vez que te armaste el equipo la única inver*$*ión es en tintas, a medida que las gastes, y en procesar nuevamente el yablon.


----------



## josecobis (Jul 18, 2010)

saludos. agradezco y apoyo cada una de las opiniones expuestas en los detalles de fabricacion de circuitos impresos a travez de estos componentes quimicos. si me lo permiten en la direccion (fmuser) en china, encontre una maquina de esta y me parece muy economica. me gustaria saber de sus opiniones. gracias


----------



## GT electronix (Ago 3, 2010)

Que tal Fogonazo, te cuento que me meti de lleno a esto de la serigrafia que hasta un curso estoy recibiendo y ya estoy realizando mis primeras pruebas no tan buenas pero entiendo que esto necesita practica como cualquier disciplina, aqui dejo algunas fotos de mis primeros intentos en la realizacion del revelado.

Para el revelado estoy utilizando pegamento para encuadernacion y dicromato de potasio.





espero mejorar la tecnica, poco a poco, jejejejej,


----------



## bocagonza (Ago 13, 2010)

hola, he visto impresos que se fabrican con laminas de madera... como los hacen?


----------



## ssyn (Sep 1, 2010)

Como se ve este


----------



## Mckeiton (Sep 9, 2010)

felicidades GT electonix, yo de joven hacia camisetas a partir de postales y dibujos , serigrafiadas, si tienes que hacer mas de 50 merece la pena si no... es un poco caro, la tecnica es compleja y hay que dominarla, desde hacer el marco hasta el entintado, no se aprende la tecnica apuradamente en 2 dias, ojo , aqui os dejo un link interesante al respecto de unos "sonajas" de los efectos para guitarras, y con dos coj...nes, puesto que hacen tiradas mas bien cortas y donde dice diseño del rotulo solo cabe decir diseño de la pcb y listos. http://www.pisotones.com/Serigrafia/seripisotones.htm , eso si... recomiendan NO HACERLO !!! jajajajaja


----------



## electrodin (Oct 22, 2010)

muy bueno el tutorial pero me gustaría que posteen alguna foto de sus resultados a ver si fogonazo nos muestra una.
La verdad yo también intenté con este metodo pero sólo conseguí tinta verde para metal y laca para metal por separado(claro todo en una tienda de serigrafiado), y la verdad al momento de soldar los componentes la capa verde se "quema" y se retira al menos 0.5mm del pad de soldadura, y eso que lo hago con un cautín de 30W punta fina, u cuando le paso la uña sobre el cobre pintado se sale la pintura mas no en la baquelita, es decir parece que la pintura no agarra bien en el cobre.


----------



## Natanjimenez (Nov 20, 2010)

Muy bueno voy a intentar a ver y despues les cuento eres Grande Fogonazo!


----------



## joloso16 (Dic 26, 2010)

muy bueno... ya lo estoy incluyendo en uno de mis proyectos..... no se puede empezar por todo....


----------



## sjuan (Ene 27, 2011)

perdon, pero yo mande a ahcer un yablon e hize unas pcbs pero los resultados no fueron los mejores (mejores que la plancha pero no exelentes) y me costo trabajo hacerlos (talvez poca experiencia) pero averigue con el yablonero y me dijo que debia comprar una pintura que era especificamente pera pintar sobre metales (bien costosa); sera por la pintura?, yo utilizo pvc cual es mejor (costo/ calidad) 
gracias.


----------



## zopilote (Ene 27, 2011)

sjuan dijo:


> perdon, pero yo mande a ahcer un yablon e hize unas pcbs pero los resultados no fueron los mejores (mejores que la plancha pero no exelentes) y me costo trabajo hacerlos (talvez poca experiencia) pero averigue con el yablonero y me dijo que debia comprar una pintura que era especificamente pera pintar sobre metales (bien costosa); sera por la pintura?, yo utilizo pvc cual es mejor (costo/ calidad)
> gracias.


Las pinturas en este caso son la llamadas Epoxica (con su catalizador) que solo te permiten un tiempo de uso de la tinta luego debes de limpiar todo antes del fraguado.
 Luego estan las pinturas horneables (temperatura proporcionada por el fabricante), en este rubro dentran los barnices al horno (la capa antisolder).
Las pinturas UV, son las que se curan por radiacion ultravioleta, existen los antisolder UV.
Por ultimo estan las peliculas pero para eso no se necesitan yablon.
 Estas pinturas podrian considerarse caras, pero en proporsiones de 250ml son accequibles y economicas.
 Que numero de entramado tiene tu malla, eso depende de la calidad conseguida, si necesitas mas presicion te suguiero que cambies a fotosensibilizar tu placa.


----------



## sjuan (Ene 27, 2011)

pues de eso no se mucho 

el yablonero me dijo que es de 120 o 140, yo no se sencibilizar los bastidores o yablon, pero la calidad de este es muy aceptable yo quiero saber cual pintura es mejor para pasar el diseño al pcb, es decir cual se adiere mejor al cobre


----------



## zopilote (Ene 27, 2011)

sjuan dijo:


> es de 120 o 140, yo quiero saber cual pintura es mejor para pasar el diseño al pcb, es decir cual se adiere mejor al cobre



Si te refieres a pintura que se usa para someterla luego al  cloruro o acido, la que te puede servir son las pinturas vinilicas (con retardador), y hay otras con tal que no sean solubles al agua te sirven.
 algunas una ves secas son sensibles a los arañazos, asi que ten cuidado y no los apiles tus pcb.
 Generalmente te tomara un poco de ensayo, encontrar el porcentaje de pintura y diluyente, para que tu impresion sea excelente.


----------



## sjuan (Ene 27, 2011)

muchas gracias pero un nombre exacto? aver si asi lo consigo, el pvc no me sirve o no lo se aplicar?


----------



## joako666 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hola a todos.
Pues el tema de la serigrafia para hacer circuitos impresos es muy interesante y muy útil a la hora de hacer muchas copias del mismo circuito.
Creo que este video ayuda a complementar todo lo expuesto en este foro. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Ashram (Mar 28, 2011)

Excelente video!! muchas gracias joako666, definitivamente lo realizaron expertos. 

En mi caso inicié muy niño en la serigrafía y con pocos recursos, así que me acostumbre a utilizar tintas más económicas que no son fotocurables y que hay que retirar cuanto antes de la malla (con solventes, maicena, cepillos, etc), pero me agradaria usar esas tintas UV cuanto antes.


----------



## Natanjimenez (May 2, 2011)

Excelente video ya lo vi unas semanas atras y quede estupefacto


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 15, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> En Mexico el fabricante de tintas que conozco es Tintas Sanchez, aqui esta su pagina web, yo usaba la tinta polygloss para hacer las pistas y la policat para la mascara antisoldante



Hola amigo, oye yo vivo en México y puedo buscar estas pinturas pero mi duda es si la pintura policat que usaste para la mascara antisolder aguanta solventes y  *CALOR*, porque con que aguante esto y solo faltaria ver si es que es un poco transparente porque luego se ve el PCB como un simple cuadro de pintura y no se ve al final si las pistas estan en corto o no
Te funciono con: calor, solvente y transparencia???
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## ssyn (Jun 15, 2011)

yo he usado la policat pero para las pistas, es muy densa y tarda mucho en secar, dudo que aguante solventes porque se rebaja con isoforona y/o thinner, por lo mismo que es muy densa no es transparente, yo para eso compre -mascara antisoldante- en un lugar donde fabrican series de impresos, te adjunto unas fotos de como queda, la primera imagen es despues de haberla sacado del cloruro


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 15, 2011)

Hola amigos encontre esto wue subo, es una pintura llamada POLIGLOSS, si lo leen todo, podran notar que ademas que aguanta solventes, se puede hacer transparente pero con un poco de color
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## sjuan (Ago 11, 2011)

yo me compre un esmalte horneable para simular el antisolder, pero cuando lo paso por la malla del para hacer el estampado y luego la retiro no queda la capa liza sino cuadriculada, con la forma de la malla y no se que hacer paa que funcione, alguien sabe que puede estar pasando, aparte de que no es una pitura para serigrafia


----------



## zopilote (Ago 11, 2011)

sjuan dijo:


> yo me compre un esmalte horneable para simular el antisolder, pero cuando lo paso por la malla del para hacer el estampado y luego la retiro no queda la capa liza sino cuadriculada, con la forma de la malla y no se que hacer paa que funcione, alguien sabe que puede estar pasando, aparte de que no es una pitura para serigrafia


Por lo que dices, solo puedo imaginar que el numero de hilos de tu malla no es la requerida, aconsejan que tiene que ser  entre 120  al 500 el numero de tu malla.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 12, 2011)

sjuan dijo:


> yo me compre un esmalte horneable para simular el antisolder, pero cuando lo paso por la malla del para hacer el estampado y luego la retiro no queda la capa liza sino cuadriculada, con la forma de la malla y no se que hacer paa que funcione, alguien sabe que puede estar pasando, aparte de que no es una pitura para serigrafia



Una buena posibilidad es lo que comenta @zopilote y otra es el echo de que *no* estas empleando una pintura para serigrafía que debe poseer una cualidad "*Auto-Nivelante*" que es lo que evita las imperfecciones de superficie.


----------



## dmc (Ago 17, 2011)

Hola gente, estube leyendo sus opiniones y hay para todos los gustos, por mi experiencia creo que la serigrafía, es un método casi insuperable, pero como todo método tiene sus pros y sus contras, voy a tratar de exponerlos.
   Es realmente antiguo (más de 3.800 Años), es decir que es un método sobradamente probado y comprobado.
   Es sencillo (con lo expuesto en el primer mensaje basta y sobra para iniciarse).
   Solo exige usar el sentido común (es decir pensar y meditar en nuestras acciones y sus consecuencias de las mismas).
   Es ductil y versatil, se la puede utilizar, además de para realizar los pcb, para  mejorar la presentación, por ejemplo rotular los gabinetes tanto los frentes, como los posteriores, etc., a uno o más colores.
   Es rápido, luego de centrar, marcar e imprimir la 1ª vez se puede repetir la operación inmediatamente, supongamos que debemos imprimir 2000 pcb de 5 x 10 Cm, en un shablon de 30 x 40 cm podríamos insolar 12 originales de una vez y realizar 12 circuitos impresos por vez, y luego de unas 166 impresiones (con una demora de unos diez segundos por impresión) en una media hora tendríamos todas listas para pasar al acido. Pero hay un detalle que casi nadie toma en cuenta, y es que al demarcar bien los pad y el hole (perforación) nos permite perforar mas prolija y rapidamente (no existe la necesidad de marcar a punzon la ubicación de la perforación)
   Es económico (para pequeñas, medias y grandes cantidades, no tanto para unidad) el costo inicial  de materiales es de unos 300 U$S. Esto puede parecer caro pero veamos algún detalle, la tinta (supongamos que sea acrílica para que nos sirva para pcb y gabinetes) cuesta entre 10 a 15 U$S el Kg. y para el ejemplo anterior utilizaremos menos de 1/4 gramo por impresion con un costo final (total) para la tinta, menor al dolar, claro que a esto hay que sumarle el costo de los insumos de dilución y limpieza. El costo del Solder Resist o Mascara Antisoldante (verde, azul, roja) es mayor, pero por que influyen otros parámetros (al ser exposi la tinta queda inutilizable a las 8 ó 10 horas de preparada, hay que hornearla, etc). La tela para serigrafía (140 o más hilos) cuesta unos 75 a 100 U$S el metro cuadrado ( se la puede comprar fraccionada) y puede ser reutilizable muchas veces, y es de facil recuperaciòn.
   Es *sumamente* precisa, con una emulsión fotosensible con dicromato logramos líneas de 0,25 mm sin problemas ni preocupaciones (llegamos a 0,15 mm con cuidado) con emulsiones al diazo llegamos a menos de 0,01 mm., y esta es una de las causas por la que es la técnica utilizada para aplicar pasta para soldar a las tabletas y los adhesivos para los compomentes de montaje superficial.
    Hay muchas otras ventajas, pero no le veo sentido seguir extendiendome.
Una desventaja podrìa ser el espacio fisico que ocupa todos los elementos que nesecitamos para llevarla a cabo.
 Otra, es que se debe utilizar elementos inflamables (estopa, diluyentes, thinner, etc.), esto nos obliga a un mayor cuidado, además de algunos elementos de seguridad adicionales a nuestro taller.
 No veo otras desventajas mayores.

He visto muchos participantes realizar muy buenas tabletas impresas por medios de otros métodos (a mano, por plancha, etc.) pero dejan mucho que desear en los gabinetes, que es en definitiva los que los demás ven y valoran, si no como se justifica que un circuito integrado para audio (NE5532, por ejemplo) cueste una fracción que una perilla de aluminio anonizado de una pulgada de diámetro.

Creo que casi todos los que participamos aquí realizamos algun tipo de artilugio electrónico "por amor al arte" y algunos otros con un fin comercial, lo cual no lo veo mal, y tanto para el uno como para el otro la serigrafìa puede otorgar ese "algo" especial, ese valor agregado que nos permite la personalización de nuestros equipos, es por todo esto que es muy dificil que otra técnica logre siquiera aproximarse al nivel de satisfacción que nos puede proporcionar la serigrafìa.


----------



## ssyn (Ago 17, 2011)

yo he logrado imprimir trazos muy delgados con serigrafia, una vez con el eagle en el ancho de linea le di -0- que es la mas delgada y si la pude imprimir sin problemas, tambien cuenta mucho la parte del revelado, ahi les muestro una foto, en medio va un integrado de 5x5 milimetros, ya se imaginaran la distancia entre terminales


----------



## Electronec (Ago 17, 2011)

ssyn dijo:


> ahi les muestro una foto, en medio va un integrado de 5x5 milimetros, ya se imaginaran la distancia entre terminales



Excelente trabajo compañero.

Saludos.


----------



## 18soundart (Sep 14, 2011)

sjuan dijo:


> yo me compre un esmalte horneable para simular el antisolder, pero cuando lo paso por la malla del para hacer el estampado y luego la retiro no queda la capa liza sino cuadriculada, con la forma de la malla y no se que hacer paa que funcione, alguien sabe que puede estar pasando, aparte de que no es una pitura para serigrafia



Buenos dias con respecto a tu pregunta por lo que manifiestas que te sucede es precisamente lo que no quieres que te digan ( aparte de que no es una pintura para serigrafia )
y tambien en la serigrafia se toma en cuenta la densidad de la pintura el tipo de pintura ya que de diversos tipos de materiales para imprimir (metales, en plasticos, maderas, papel, etc. etc.) y son elegidas segun el tipo de material, con respecto a la trama de la tela para el bastidor yo recomiendo de 120 hilos para que salgan detalladas las pistas mas delgadas, y de 90 hilos si la impresion no es tan delgada.
la serigrafia es aun utilizada por la mayoria de empresas dedicadas a la fabricacion de circuitos impresos.
espero que les sirva este comentario.
 amigos foreros :. 
nota personal van 8 y no he sido decapitado.


----------



## Gabiblues (Sep 18, 2011)

sjuan dijo:


> yo me compre un esmalte horneable para simular el antisolder, pero cuando lo paso por la malla del para hacer el estampado y luego la retiro no queda la capa liza sino cuadriculada, con la forma de la malla y no se que hacer paa que funcione, alguien sabe que puede estar pasando, aparte de que no es una pitura para serigrafia



Sjuan, quiza tu pintura es demasiado espesa, deberias tratar de hacerla un poco mas liquida y probar,..

Aca hay otro video util acerca de la serigrafia,






Aunque no es para PCB, cabe destacar que igual sirve, solo hay que saber reemplazar la tinta por la que mejor nos parezca, sea por economia o por lo q fuere.

Lo que aun no me queda muy claro es la tinta para el antisolder, es solamente un colorante que se mezcla con bicromato de amonio/potasio???

Todavia no hice nada en serigrafia y el antisolder lo venia haciendo dilutendo resina colofonia en un poquito de thinner,.. aunque es bastante feo xe queda medio pegajoso,..XD


----------



## dmc (Sep 19, 2011)

Gabiblues, hay tintas especìficas para resistir el ataque químico (podrías consultar en casas que vendan insumos para serigrafía) pero se puede utilizar tintas que tenga gran adherencia (acrílica,sintetica,etc.) pero tene cuidado por que hay algunas, como la vinílica que se mantiene firme al tacto y en agua, pero en el percloruro pierde adherencia a los 10 o 15 minutos y el trabajo se te arruina casi al terminar.

Por otro lado la tinta antisolder, es tinta epoxi (2 componetes) transparente y coloreada en fábrica, que se prepara al momento de utilizar, en proporciones (que son por peso por lo general) y tiene una vida util de 6, 8 a 10 horas,  pero para optimizar su adherencia se debe "hornear" de 120 a 140ºC por una media hora, por supuesto que se debe consultar con el que nos la vendio, por que todo esto cambia, según la marca. Se consigue en 3 colores verde, azul y roja. 
Por último, lo que haces con la disoluciòn de resina, no es antisolder, sino en el mejor de los casos un protector, ya que no permite la oxidación del impreso. Fijate que la resina ayuda justamente a soldar mejor.

Sjuan: el efecto de cuadrículas, podría ser ocasionado por una tela demaciado gruesa (pocos hilos) la malla para impresos debe tener entre 120 a 140 hilos. Menos de eso y te comienzan a aparecer como dientes de serrucho en las líneas y cuadrillé en los grandes planos, más de 140 hilos y no vas a tener deposición de tinta suficiente, al limpiar la placa podes encontarte con micro-cortes o micro-puntos, ya que al no tener suficiente tinta te puede parecer a "simple vista" que la superficie está bien cubierta, pero no es así.  Tené cuidado con el tipo de tinta, pintura o barniz que utilizas con este método, por que podes inutilizar la malla si no limpias bien. Espero que esto te sirva, sino pregunta.


----------



## sjuan (Sep 19, 2011)

gracias por la ayuda.

creo que el defecto esta en el esmalte por que  lo he probado con marcos de 90 y 120 hilos y tambien con un de muy pocos hilos casi parecía medias veladas  y nada, eso es un lastima por que el esmalte me habia valido menos de un dolar!! y es lo mas parecido al antisolder, lo aplique con un pincel y luego lo hornee con una insoladora y voala  no se cae ni con thiner, resite las rayaduras y se ve del mismo color verde de las placas industriales solo que no me deja soldar


----------



## dmc (Sep 19, 2011)

Has podido recuperar tu marco? porque si es así, vas por buen camino. El antisolder trabaja justamente de esa manera, No permite la soldadura. Quizas tu problema este en el original, debes hacer uno que tenga previsto el espacio para soldar. Te adjunto un original (cualquiera) para que te des una idea, el plano negro con espacios en blanco es la máscara, nota que en los espacios blancos coincide con los lugares donde necesitas realizar la soldadura. 

 ¿Contame, el esmalte que mencionas es UV (Por que lo "horneaste" en la insoladora)?


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Sep 19, 2011)

dmc dijo:


> Por otro lado la tinta antisolder, es tinta epoxi (2 componetes) transparente y coloreada en fábrica, que se prepara al momento de utilizar, en proporciones (que son por peso por lo general) y tiene una vida util de 6, 8 a 10 horas,  pero para optimizar su adherencia se debe "hornear" de 120 a 140ºC por una media hora, por supuesto que se debe consultar con el que nos la vendio, por que todo esto cambia, según la marca. Se consigue en 3 colores verde, azul y roja.



Oye amigo, entonces solo pregunto por pinturas "epoxi" y ya esas pinturas aguantan los solventes y las altas temperaturas????

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## 18soundart (Sep 19, 2011)

Hola amigo dmc, una pregunta sobre el archivo que subiste, ¿ tendras algun link del diseño general de ese secuensiador ya que se ve interesante ? 
 desde mexico


----------



## dmc (Sep 19, 2011)

Mastodonte Man, si bien es cierto que las tintas para el antisolder son epoxi, las que se usan para serigrafia son Transparentes, se podría utilizar otra. Pero si utilizas otra no indicada para serigrafia vas a tener que probar si puedes, despues de imprimir (un pedacito de prueba) limpiar o quitar la tinta de la malla, si no vas a perderla. 
18sounddart, ese secuenciador es de una modificación del diseño de Luis Rueda, un profesor de electronica de la Pcia de Jujuy, tiene una pagina pero...no recuerdo (hoy no me ate el dedo para recordar tomar el ginseng y poder darme cuenta de tomar las pastillitas azules y demas).
Lo que si, podes buscarlo en google, como RLuis o Eropic, tiene una introducción muy buena a microcontroladores y varios proyectos muy interesantes para alguien que recien se inicie en estos temas. Para este secuenciador una explicación detallada de funcionamiento, codigo en .hex  y el código fuente (Asm) al que si lo abris, podes darte cuenta como modificar los efectos. Pero no nos vamos de tema... lo puse como ejemplo de un original de enmascarado.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Sep 19, 2011)

dmc dijo:


> Mastodonte Man, si bien es cierto que las tintas para el antisolder son epoxi, las que se usan para serigrafia son Transparentes....



OK gracias amigo, ahora solo probare con las epoxi porque con todas las que he probado, jamsa habia oido de estas, gracias!!!!

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## sjuan (Sep 20, 2011)

dmc dijo:


> Has podido recuperar tu marco? porque si es así, vas por buen camino. El antisolder trabaja justamente de esa manera, No permite la soldadura. Quizas tu problema este en el original, debes hacer uno que tenga previsto el espacio para soldar. Te adjunto un original (cualquiera) para que te des una idea, el plano negro con espacios en blanco es la máscara, nota que en los espacios blancos coincide con los lugares donde necesitas realizar la soldadura.
> 
> ¿Contame, el esmalte que mencionas es UV (Por que lo "horneaste" en la insoladora)?



si mi marco lo recuperé, solo es limpiarlo con varsol antes de que se pegue, los planos de antisolder son como los que utilizo, pero igual mi problema es que la pintura no es para serigrafía, si solo pudiera aplicarla de alguna menera sin que quede marcada


----------



## 18soundart (Sep 20, 2011)

Gracias dmc por la respuesta encontre la pagina y este es el link http://r-luis.xbot.es/index.html:aprobacion:
Mastodonte Man, veo que eres paisano mio, aqui en mexicalpan de las tunas existe una empresa para las artes graficas llamada sanchez en la cual encuentras una tinta especial para circuitos impresos y se llama policat la cual es de dos componentes, una parte es la base de color y la otra es el catalizador, los colores son solidos y que para hacerlos transparente se usa otra tinta que se llama base transparente (valga la redundancia) y se prepara al gusto de que tan trasparente la quieres. 
esta tinta que por sus caracteristicas es para imprimir en materiales dificiles de imprimir, como lo son los vidrios, algunos plasticos y es muy resistentes a productos quimicos comunes, acidos, solventes , grasas esto una ves seca la tinta, la cual tarda al tacto de 1 a 2 hrs. y tiene su total secado en 4 dias.
es esta una recomendacion ya que tengo mas 30 años practicando la serigrafia.
espero que esto les sirva a todos los foreros.
saludos desde mexico a todos los foreros


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Sep 21, 2011)

Hola amigo 18soundart, donde vives en si????  , porcierto gracias por ese dato de las pinturas,  esa empresa "SANCHEZ" donde se ubica???? si me intereso eso de la tinta porque ciertamente lo que tambien me agradaria es que la tinta fuera mas transparente para poder visualisar las pistas y poder descubrir posibles cortos en el futuro.

SALUDOS!!!

PD: Yo vivo en el Edo. de Méx, en Nezahualcoyotl

PD2: En caso de que encontrara la tinta POLICAT por otro lado, tambien servira??? o tiene que ser solo sanchez????


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 22, 2011)

Policat es una marca de Sanchez para las tintas Epoxi, las puedes comprar en cualquier casa de serigrafia, algunos posts atras puse las hojas de especificacion, las puedes imprimir y llevarlas para que en el caso de que no manejen Sanchez te puedan dar algun reemplazo

SOLO QUE CUIDADO!!!! ESTA TINTA COMIENZA A SECAR EN EL MOMENTO QUE UNES LOS 2 COMPONENTES, ASI QUE SI NO LAVAS TU MALLA ANTES DEL TIEMPO DE SECADO QUEDARA INUTILIZABLE!!!

Si estas pensando usarla para el ataque quimico de plano te digo que no la uses... es demasiado fuerte y despues solo se quita lijando la placa, usala solo para el proceso final en la malla de antisoldado o en la de componentes

Para el ataque quimico usa la POLIGLOSS


----------



## Gabiblues (Sep 22, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Policat es una marca de Sanchez para las tintas Epoxi, las puedes comprar en cualquier casa de serigrafia, algunos posts atras puse las hojas de especificacion, las puedes imprimir y llevarlas para que en el caso de que no manejen Sanchez te puedan dar algun reemplazo
> 
> SOLO QUE CUIDADO!!!! ESTA TINTA COMIENZA A SECAR EN EL MOMENTO QUE UNES LOS 2 COMPONENTES, ASI QUE SI NO LAVAS TU MALLA ANTES DEL TIEMPO DE SECADO QUEDARA INUTILIZABLE!!!
> 
> ...




El mejor dato desde hace rato,...


----------



## 18soundart (Sep 22, 2011)

Hola Mastodonte Man, vivo en la ciudad de Zapopan la cual esta dentro de la zona metropolitana de guadalajara. Sanachez es una empresa que tiene sucursales en las ciudades mas importantes de Mexico.
para dejar la tinta con un color transparente, utiliza tinta base transparente y con el color que desees le vas echando poco a poca a la base transparente hasta que quede en el tono que deseas. 
si puedes utilizar tinta policat de otros lados incluso existen otros lugares mas chicos que te venden el mismo producto con otro nombre y en menores cantidades nomas es cuestion que como manifesto Chico 3001 llevando las hojas de especificaciones te despachan lo que nesecitas. busca en la seccion amarilla para encontrar domicilios ya que existen muchos lugares que distribullen tintas para las artes graficas.
hay que tomar mucho en cuenta todo lo que respondio Chico 3001, se podria decir mas al respecto del proseso pero se llevaria mas de una pagina para espresarlo y lo cual no creo que sea muy prudente utilizar tanto espacio en una misma respuesta.
 saludos desde zapopan jalisco


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 23, 2011)

Miren que interesante es esta película fotosensible, parece fácil de usar (dejó el link porque no encuentro el icono de youtube ):

Video - Youtube

La venden por ML a $90 (30cm x 1m).

Lo interesante es la resolución que dicen que tiene: 



> Imagenes con una resolución de *0.127mm*



Con la plancha lo máximo que llegué fue a 0,25mm entre pistas y me costó bastante sacar el papel entre las mismas.


----------



## J2C (Nov 23, 2011)

Cosmefulanito04

En enero del 2012 realizare las pruebas ya que mañana voy a la Ciudad Autonoma a comprar los tubos Ultra Violetas y comenzare el armado de la insoladora. Cuando tenga novedades las comentare.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## 18soundart (Nov 25, 2011)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Miren que interesante es esta película fotosensible, parece fácil de usar (dejó el link porque no encuentro el icono de youtube ):
> 
> Buenas tardes, es interesante este tipò de metodo para hacer pcb, pero hay que aclarar que no es serigrafia, ya que en lo que he leido en este post hay muchas confuciones de varios foristas sobre el proseso de serigrafia.
> una recomendacion a los que quieran hacer por este metodo de pelicula fotosensible es no ver directamente la luz UV, el el video se nota que la persona tiene directamente la luz a su vista.
> foristas .


----------



## samsagaz (Dic 6, 2011)

Conoce alguien donde poder conseguir los materiales en Rosario? Argentina=


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Dic 8, 2011)

se usa pintura para hacer el ataque quimico..... pero que se usa para la mascara antisoldante??? ayuda porfavor


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 8, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Para el ataque quimico usa la POLIGLOSS





Chico3001 dijo:


> Policat....
> 
> SOLO QUE CUIDADO!!!! ESTA TINTA COMIENZA A SECAR EN EL MOMENTO QUE UNES LOS 2 COMPONENTES, ASI QUE SI NO LAVAS TU MALLA ANTES DEL TIEMPO DE SECADO QUEDARA INUTILIZABLE!!!



se sobreentiende que la policat es para antisolder, que ******dos les cuesta leer!


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Dic 8, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> se sobreentiende que la policat es para antisolder, que ******dos les cuesta leer!



tranquilo amigo  , solo era una duda q tenia...


----------



## luisvc91 (Feb 11, 2012)

Tengo una duda, cuando uno hace una palca por el metodo de la plancha, como podemos hacer para que salga donde va cada componente? las resistencias, los nombres de los componentes,....
La imagen es de eagle 3d, pero en la vida real, se puede hacer? por el foro lo he visto pero no se como hacerlo.


----------



## Electronec (Feb 11, 2012)

luisvc91 dijo:


> Tengo una duda, cuando uno hace una palca por el metodo de la plancha, como podemos hacer para que salga donde va cada componente? las resistencias, los nombres de los componentes,....
> La imagen es de eagle 3d, pero en la vida real, se puede hacer? por el foro lo he visto pero no se como hacerlo.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/hacer-pcb-s-serigrafia-18041/

También con el método del planchado, la gente se curra PCB,s muy chulos.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2012)

luisvc91 dijo:


> Tengo una duda, cuando uno hace una palca por el metodo de la plancha, como podemos hacer para que salga donde va cada componente? las resistencias, los nombres de los componentes,....
> La imagen es de eagle 3d, pero en la vida real, se puede hacer? por el foro lo he visto pero no se como hacerlo.



Si haces tus PCB´s con el método de la plancha haces de igual modo para crear la máscara de componentes, solo que transfieres la imagen a la placa pero del lado contrario al cobre.
Para lograr un buen ajuste de la imagen puedes hacer algunos agujeros en la placa para que te sirvan de guía con estos agujeros acomodas la imagen de los componentes a la placa.

Si haces las cosas con cuidado te queda así:







*Imagen robada (Descaradamente y Sin permiso) a Hazard_1998*​


----------



## luisvc91 (Feb 11, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/hacer-pcb-s-serigrafia-18041/
> 
> También con el método del planchado, la gente se curra PCB,s muy chulos.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias, pero es mucho montaje para lo que yo hago.
No obstante es un buen metodo.


----------



## ssyn (Feb 11, 2012)

yo he utilizado la policat para las pistas y la he dejado dias en la malla, aun estando seca la puedo remover con -isoforona-


----------



## luisvc91 (Feb 11, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si haces tus PCB´s con el método de la plancha haces de igual modo para crear la máscara de componentes, solo que transfieres la imagen a la placa pero del lado contrario al cobre.
> Para lograr un buen ajuste de la imagen puedes hacer algunos agujeros en la placa para que te sirvan de guía con estos agujeros acomodas la imagen de los componentes a la placa.
> 
> Si haces las cosas con cuidado te queda así:
> ...



Gracias a ti tambien.
Entonces, lo unico que hago es transferir el toner al otro lado de la placa no?
Lo de los agujeros es buena idea.
Otra cosa, para imprimir la plantilla (eagle), la espejo por un lado (la del cobre) y por el otro no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2012)

luisvc91 dijo:


> Gracias a ti tambien.
> Entonces, lo unico que hago es transferir el toner al otro lado de la placa no?
> Lo de los agujeros es buena idea.
> Otra cosa, para imprimir la plantilla (eagle), la espejo por un lado (la del cobre) y por el otro no?



Ambos van en espejo.


----------



## J2C (Feb 11, 2012)

Estoy seguro que la del cobre (Layer 16 - *BOTTOM* / Layer 17 - *Pads*) en el *Eagle 5.6.0* no se espeja (*MIRROR*) debido a que cuando *la hacemos estamos mirando por arriba de la cara de componentes* y lado del cobre (Layer 16 - *BOTTOM* / Layer 17 - *Pads*) al imprimirlo como lo vemos *ya esta espejado*.

Tanto para la mascara de posición de componentes (Layer 21 - *tPlace*) como para la identificación de los componentes (Layer 25 - *tNames*) que se encuentran en la cara superior (TOP), sera necesario tildar en el menu de Impresión: Options - MIRROR para imprimir la hoja que luego transferiremos por el método de la plancha.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## HackElectronica (Feb 13, 2012)

Con la técnica de planchado: ¿Se puede planchar al mismo tiempo la cara de los componentes y la cara de cobre para que queden los dos, o se desprende la tinta de la baquelita?
Siempre me eh preguntado lo mismo pero nunca lo intenté. Se puede, o un solo lado a la vez? 
(Nunca hice la cara de los componentes )


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2012)

HackElectronica dijo:


> Con la técnica de planchado: ¿Se puede planchar al mismo tiempo la cara de los componentes y la cara de cobre para que queden los dos, o se desprende la tinta de la baquelita?
> Siempre me eh preguntado lo mismo pero nunca lo intenté. Se puede, o un solo lado a la vez?
> (Nunca hice la cara de los componentes )



Yo lo hice pero de a un lado por vez.

*Edit*
Incluso la imagen de ubicación de componentes, si es que tengo ganas de hacerla, la hago luego del gravado químico y del perforado.
Así los mismos agujeros me sirven como guía para acomodar la imagen de los componentes al lugar correcto.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Feb 14, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ....Así los mismos agujeros me sirven como guía para acomodar la imagen de los componentes al lugar correcto.



 eso es ciento porciento verdad


----------



## ssyn (Abr 19, 2012)

Compre otra -mascara antisoldante- esta vez negra


----------



## ssyn (May 4, 2012)

Se consiguen muy buenos trabajos con esto de la serigrafía


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 5, 2012)

Disculpa amigo ssyn, yo tambien he hecho alguns pcb por serigrafia pero me han quedado mal por:

-Aveces la placa se queda pegada al marco
-Aveces al pasar el racero, no se pinta toda la placa

porque sera? sera el tipo de pintura??? de cual usas tu??

SALUDOS!!!

PD: Muy buen trabajo!!!


----------



## zopilote (May 5, 2012)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Disculpa amigo ssyn, yo tambien he hecho alguns pcb por serigrafia pero me han quedado mal por:
> 
> -Aveces la placa se queda pegada al marco
> -Aveces al pasar el racero, no se pinta toda la placa
> ...



Se pega por que tu tinta tiene muy poco retardador, esta muy  espesa y se seca muy rapido tapando la malla, otro sintoma es la misma tinta, esta contiene coagulos que tapan la malla, y no permite el estampado.
Al momento de pasar el racero, una sola pasada ya deberia ternerlo todo, levantas la malla y corres con el racero la tinta al inicio, dejando una capa para que no se seque la tinta en el diseño.


----------



## ssyn (May 5, 2012)

A mi esa placa se me quedo pegada en el marco, solo la fui despegando lentamente de un lado y salió, la pintura que uso es -polygloss- de sanchez, pero la empece a usar ya despues de unos meses para esperar a que se hiciera un poco mas densa, es muy buena, otra que puedes usar y que queda muy bien es la -policat- pero a esa si la tienes que rebajar con un poco de solvente porque esta aun mas espesa y por eso rinde mucho.
Espero hacer un pequeño video que sirva de guia para imprimir las pistas, el lado de los componentes y la mascara antisoldante. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2012)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Disculpa amigo ssyn, yo tambien he hecho alguns pcb por serigrafia pero me han quedado mal por:
> 
> -Aveces la placa se queda pegada al marco
> -Aveces al pasar el racero, no se pinta toda la placa
> ...





Fogonazo dijo:


> ...........*Tenemos el 95% de que las primeras placas salgan mal, debido a que:*
> *NO *tenemos experiencia.
> *NO *sabemos que presión darle a la manigueta.
> *NO *sabemos que ángulo darle a la manigueta.
> ...



Hay que practicar e ir probando.


----------



## 18soundart (May 5, 2012)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Disculpa amigo ssyn, yo tambien he hecho alguns pcb por serigrafia pero me han quedado mal por:
> 
> -Aveces la placa se queda pegada al marco
> -Aveces al pasar el racero, no se pinta toda la placa
> ...



Buenas tardes.
ahi va un tip, cuando trabajaba la serigrafia mi espesialidad era las impresiones en papeleria con pintura de realse la cual deve de trabajarse espesa y por lo tanto utilisaba una meza con succion la cual evitaba que lo que se imprima se pegue en el marco mi recomendacion es que en la meza o tabla pegues tu placa con algun tipo de cinta adesiva en todo alrededor de la placa asi evitas que la placa se pegue al marco al retirarlo, espero les sirva el tip.
desde Zapopan.


----------



## aquileslor (May 5, 2012)

La recomendación de 8--- está bien. La mesa por sussción es lo mejor, pero para hacer series de por ej. 100 piezas, hemos usado un trozo de cinta autoadhesiva, con adhesivo de los dos lados. Se pega en la base y sobre ella se adhieren las placas. Primero hay que pasarles un poco los dedos para debilitar el adhesivo de arriba, si no no podrán despegar las placas. Es de la marca Scotch y viene en varios anchos.


----------



## gerardo tovar (May 5, 2012)

muy buenos videos de pcbs por serigrafia


----------



## dmc (May 6, 2012)

Mastodonte Man, para que tu placa no se adhiera a la tela podes hacer varias cosas, por ejemplo imprimir con el bastidor fuera de contacto, es decir la tela no este apoyada contra la placa si no ligeramente separado (1 o 1,5 mm), para ello podes poner topes al bastidor por la parte de abajo del bastidor, otra es que utilices un adhesivo que se llama (por lo menos aquí, en mi país) cemento débil, tiene la consistencia del cemento de contacto (el que se utiliza para tapicería) pero no seca nunca. Se coloca en el sector donde vas a imprimir las placas, colocas la placa por encima e imprimis normalmente. 
Para tener idea de si tu tinta está o no bien diluida, abris el tarro, lo inclinas y la tinta debe desplazarse con la consistencia de la miel (de paso te comento que si es para tintas textiles la consistencia tiene que ser la del Yogur), si esta demasiado diluida se te filtrará por los bordes produciendo manchones, si esta muy espesa, no pasará o se producirán cortes en los sectores con arte delicado.
Con esta técnica podes imprimir sobre casi cualquier superficie, solo tenes que utilizar la tinta específica para esa superficie, yo te aconsejaría que, para no sufrir por las tintas, busques un proveedor de insumos para imprenta, estos por lo general también venden productos serigráficos, litográficos y para otras artes gráficas, y si no consigues la que es para circuitos impresos, podes probar con cualquier tinta acrílica (preferentemente negra o obscura, para el ataque químico). Espero haberme explicado mas o menos bien, si no, pregunte tranquilo.


----------



## eriakata (May 6, 2012)

Hace mucho tiempo no trabajo la serigrafia aunque me parece lo mejor para hacer impresos de las placas o al menos el revelado de estas con el cloruro férrico cuando trabajaras varias placas iguales o que requieren presentación. Cuando no tengo muchas ganas de usar la maya solo trabajo directamente la emulsión fotosensible sobre la placa y la velo con el acetato y un foco de 500W, así omito varios pasos pero la verdad es mas delicado hacer eso por la superficie de la placa.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 6, 2012)

Gracias por sus respuestas, leí varios tips útiles que ansío por poner en practica.
Dentro de una semana saldre de vacaciones y armare un amplificador para desestresarme un poco, are los PCB por serigrafia y pondre en practica estos tips.

Otra cosilla que siempre me falla, si me pudiesen responder:

-Cuando van a serigrafiar varias placas, serigrafian primero una placa, levantan el marco, sacan el pcb y ponen bajo la malla la otra placa virgen a estampar, ¿como hacen ustedes para saber que la nueva placa esta en el lugar justo para que el diseño no quede movido o incompleto?

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## eriakata (May 6, 2012)

Esta forma, aunque no es serigrafia, es super interesante y se ve muy profesional. algo así se puede hacer con la emulcion y el sericrom


----------



## 18soundart (May 7, 2012)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Gracias por sus respuestas, leí varios tips útiles que ansío por poner en practica.
> Dentro de una semana saldre de vacaciones y armare un amplificador para desestresarme un poco, are los PCB por serigrafia y pondre en practica estos tips.
> 
> Otra cosilla que siempre me falla, si me pudiesen responder:
> ...



Buenos dias, para esto deves de tener fijo mediante unas bisagras el marco y antes de poner tinta en el mismo deves de centrar lo que vas a imprimir una ves echo esto deves de poner algun tipo de cinta adesiva en tres puntos que son los que te van a dar un registro para todas las impreciones que hagas te dejo un mini dibujo para darte una idea de lo que menciono.
desde Zapopan.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 7, 2012)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Gracias por sus respuestas, leí varios tips útiles que ansío por poner en practica.
> Dentro de una semana saldre de vacaciones y armare un amplificador para desestresarme un poco, are los PCB por serigrafia y pondre en practica estos tips.
> 
> Otra cosilla que siempre me falla, si me pudiesen responder:
> ...




¿ Y que opinas si lees "Todo" el tema ? 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/hacer-pcb-s-serigrafia-18041/#post131666


----------



## dmc (May 9, 2012)

Para ubicar la placa para imprimir, lo más practico es el método que 18soundart mencionó, solo que yo en lugar de las cintas coloco retazos de placas para que me quede la misma altura y el rasero o manigueta no caiga de golpe y rasgue la seda. 
Lo que noto es que casi nadie menciona nada acerca del original que vamos a insolar o grabar y menos aún acerca de las normas (nacionales o internacionales ) para hacer los circuitos impresos, que de paso sirve para cualquier otra técnica. Creo que esto puede ser material para otro post, pero también sería interesante unificarlos en uno solo.


----------



## Romyggar (May 9, 2012)

Que buen Hilo!, muy buenos consejos de verdad. Solo entré para comentar que el video en youtube publicado en el post #129 es muy ilustrativo!, Además se menciona una página en colombia que vende las pinturas y componentes necesarios para llevar a cabo la técnica descrita pro fogonazo...

Salu2


----------



## 18soundart (May 10, 2012)

dmc dijo:


> Para ubicar la placa para imprimir, lo más practico es el método que 18soundart mencionó, solo que yo en lugar de las cintas coloco retazos de placas para que me quede la misma altura y el rasero o manigueta no caiga de golpe y rasgue la seda.
> Lo que noto es que casi nadie menciona nada acerca del original que vamos a insolar o grabar y menos aún acerca de las normas (nacionales o internacionales ) para hacer los circuitos impresos, que de paso sirve para cualquier otra técnica. Creo que esto puede ser material para otro post, pero también sería interesante unificarlos en uno solo.



Buenos dias, cierto, no comente con respecto a las potrecciones a considerar conrespecto a las mallas ya que es un material algo delicado, yo aparte del registro como lo mencione pongo otras placas alrededor de la area que voy a imprimir considerando que abarquen mas que las medidas del rasero y aparte en en mismo bastidor o marco en lo que es alrededor del dibujo pongo en mi caso cinta canela y tiene de esta manero una mejor proteccion a cualquier rasgadura de la tela.
espero les sirvan estos tips.
 desde Zapopan.


----------



## ssyn (Jun 4, 2012)

Les dejo este, es de la aplicacion de la mascara antisoldante, aun falta el otro mas completo


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow se ve muy bien pero ya veo que es lo que me falla a mi en comparacion a tu video y es lo que ya sospechaba: Mi tinta es mucho mas espesa y es lo que hace que se quede pegada la placa al marco y al despegarla se crean desperfectos.

Ahora estoy por hacer un pcb e igual hare un video para poder ayudar a otros asi como tu me ayudaste a mi


----------



## ssyn (Jun 4, 2012)

Este es el completo para hacer un impreso


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 4, 2012)

heeee, yo los hago igualititititito que tu! hasta con lo de la cinta alrededor del diseño en el marco, lo unico que sigo viendo que me fallo desde que comenze con serigrafia es que la tinta que compro me la dan muy espesa, igual la quito con isoforona.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## zopilote (Jun 4, 2012)

El proceso esta bien solo hay que mejorar algunos inconvientes, como asegurar el marco o yablon con bisagras, y que la malla no haga contacto con la plaqueta, por que sino se pega y ocasiona corrimientos. Luego esta la de colocar topes para evitar la movidas y luego proceder a serigrafiar un numero mayor de placas (y no uno por uno). Si no para que desperdiciar semejante tecnica en hacer solo una pieza.


----------



## dmc (Jun 4, 2012)

A veces, por este medio es complicado opinar por que no se sabe que efecto o como lo pueda tomar la otra(s) persona(s), pero coincido con zopilote en las mejoras que se pueden hacer. Además de otros tips que puedan ser útiles, antes que nada aclaro que no se que experiencia tiene ssyn haciendo serigrafía ni es mi intención criticar por criticar, pero yo intentaría realizar algunas correcciones, como por ejemplo, no es aconsejable grabar imágenes hasta tan cerca de borde del bastidor o marco (esto es por las propiedades mecánicas de la seda, cerca del borde es mas rígida que en el centro) por lo general se deja de 7 a 10 cm desde la imagen al borde. Creo que es muy importante colocar recortes o placas de impresos por lo menos en los bordes en que comenzaremos y terminaremos la impresión, ya que cuando la seda es nueva soporta bien el maltrato que recibe de los bordes del pcb, pero a medida que imprimimos, estas, van creando micro-cortes en los hilos llegando a romperse. Otra cosa que se podría mejorar, es la fuerza, continuidad e inclinación de la manigueta o rasero (goma), tengamos en cuenta que si la presión de la manigueta es grande, produciremos un "Arrastre" o deformación de los hilos (en su dirección) que quizás en circuitos convencionales no se note tanto pero en circuitos SMD si. En el caso de la continuidad  o uniformidad de movimiento es importante por que, en el lugar en que bajemos la velocidad se producen leves (y a veces no tanto) engrosamientos de las pistas o superficies, y cuando nos apuramos, se afinan los trazos, esto se bastante notable cuando las pistas son finas, largas y cercanas. En realidad la inclinación de la manigueta esta más relacionada a la fuerza o presión que a la uniformidad, dependiendo del tipo de filo (1 filo , doble filo, cuadrada, etc.) de esta (la manigueta) se debería posicionar , las de 1 y doble filo para realizar las pasadas con un ángulo de hasta 60º y en el caso del filo cuadrado de 60º a 45º (máximo), esto se debe a que la presión ( que en definitiva es fuerza/superficie) en los primeros 2 casos, aumenta a medida que se acerca a los 90º y es inversa en el segundo.
   Siento disentir con zopilote en cuanto a la cantidad, por que creo que algunos de nosotros solo quiere hacer los pcb lo más bonitos y profesionales posibles, por solo el amor al Arte o el orgullo de hacer algo bien (además en mi caso, por comercio). 
Siento, que debo felicitar a ssyn por haber demostrado con su vídeo, que no es algo imposible de realizar,  que se puede mejorar lo que hacemos y que debemos seguir intentando aprender.


----------



## 18soundart (Jun 4, 2012)

totalmente de acuerdo dmc, para conocer un sinfin de detalles es nesesario tener mucha experiencia la cual se adquiere a base de muchos trabajos realisados.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 4, 2012)

y yo que pensaba subir mi video tambien 

De todos modos lo subire para que con las criticas que me hagan mejore mi forma de hacer las PCB

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## 18soundart (Jun 5, 2012)

no se trata de desanimarlos, continua en tus practicas para que adquieras la experiencia, acuerdate que como se dice aqui en Mexico echando a perder se aprende.


----------



## dmc (Jun 5, 2012)

Efectivamente, Mastodonte Man, todo comienza por el principio, y por lo general a pesar de la teoría, el hombre aprende de los errores, el tema (por lo menos en mi caso) no es criticar por criticar sino que de ello salga algo constructivo, nadie sabe sabiendo, todos ignoramos algo que para otro es una estupidez, esta técnica tiene mucho de teoría (por algo forma parte de las Artes Gráficas) pero también tiene mucho de práctica, yo aprendí esto para aplicarlo a la electrónica (allá por los años 80) y terminé haciendo textiles, cartelería, campañas de publicidad, y otras cosas que no se me hubieran ocurrido hacer, hace unos 20 años volví a la electrónica y realmente, no me arrepiento. Hacé tu vídeo y subilo, más de uno en este foro te hará notar tus errores, pero de ahí vas a aprender, el tema está en que se discierna bien de una crítica constructiva de una que no lo es. Por mi parte, lo que este a mi alcance para vos y/o para otro voy a tratar de aportar, no se mucho de muchas cosas, pero los añitos algo me dejaron...


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 6, 2012)

Una pregunta amigos, serigrafie mi pcb con tinta policat y dice que tarda  10 minutos a secar solo al tacto y 100 horas para toda su dureza y 3 minutos a 200 grados igual toda su dureza. Mi duda es si no saben I Sueda pasar algo si las pongo a secar en el horno que esta en la estufa (es horno de gas) como por ejemplo que en un futuro la comida se intoxique o algo.

PD: las placas llevan secandose al aire libre desde ayer como a las 8pm


----------



## dmc (Jun 6, 2012)

Todas las tintas al solvente y las exposi en particular, exudan químicos que son nocivos a la salud. aun más si están expuestas a una fuente de calor, aunque hallan pasando los 15 días de secado. Es por esto que para empaques de alimento (Cajas de pizzas, por ejemplo) se imprime con tintas al agua. por lo que no es recomendable "secarlas" en el horno donde preparas tu alimentación. Puedes probar a los 30 minutos de impresa, sumergirla en percloruro férrico, recordá que este (el percloruro) no "come" el cobre sino más bien lo afloja, como si lo lavara, es por esto que cuando se mueve la batea acciona con más rapidez. Yo no he trabajado con esa tinta pero te dejo la hoja de datos que encontré. Espero que te sirva.


----------



## ssyn (Jun 6, 2012)

Eso con la policat deberias hacerlo temprano por la mañana para que cuando ya tengas impresa tu placa la saques un rato al sol (una hora o un poco mas, dependiendo) para que la tinta ya no se la lleve el cloruro, asi le hacia y si me funciono, ya no la he usado porque es algo densa. Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 6, 2012)

Emmm perdonen pero olvide decirles que solo uso POLICAT para la mascara de antisolder 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 6, 2012)

Mi recomendacion es ... EVITEN LA POLICAT Y USEN LA POLIGLOSS.... 

La policat no es una tinta para principiantes... tiene un tiempo de secado y una vez seca no se quita con nada....


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 6, 2012)

Si uso la  poligloss para el ataque quimico y la policat para la mascara de antisolder, limpie todo bien y no paso nada lo unico que preguntaba es si la podia secar con mi horno convencional.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## carlitox_unc (Nov 6, 2013)

Excelente hilo, lo he leído completo. Voy a tratar en las vacaciones después de rendir, empezar con éste método que me parece excelente. Lo único, es que acá en Mendoza, hay una casa llamada LA CASA DEL ARTE GRÁFICO, que tiene productos para serigrafia. Hoy llamé por teléfono, y le pregunté por las tintas necesarias y como que noté que mucha idea no tenían. Sé que es una casa grande y deben tener productos que me sirvan. Alguna recomendación que me hagan para especificarle más en detalle sobre las tintas que necesito? (quiero comprar la tinta para hacer la parte de las pistas, como así también el grabado de los componentes y la máscara antisoldante). Desde ya muchas gracias por sus comentarios y aportes. Saludos para todos y buen fin de semana!!!


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 6, 2013)

carlitox_unc dijo:


> Excelente hilo, lo he leído completo. Voy a tratar en las vacaciones después de rendir, empezar con éste método que me parece excelente. Lo único, es que acá en Mendoza, hay una casa llamada LA CASA DEL ARTE GRÁFICO, que tiene productos para serigrafia. Hoy llamé por teléfono, y le pregunté por las tintas necesarias y como que noté que mucha idea no tenían. Sé que es una casa grande y deben tener productos que me sirvan. Alguna recomendación que me hagan para especificarle más en detalle sobre las tintas que necesito? (quiero comprar la tinta para hacer la parte de las pistas,!!!


 hola carlitox_unc..tambien te aconsejo que veas los locales de venta de insumo de artesanias y manualidades ......ellos por lo general tienen para el metodo de serigrafia...y creo que no hace falta que te diga de donde soy......jajajajaja esta debajo de mi nick...suerte ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ y que consigas todo


----------



## carlitox_unc (Nov 18, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola carlitox_unc..tambien te aconsejo que veas los locales de venta de insumo de artesanias y manualidades ......ellos por lo general tienen para el metodo de serigrafia...y creo que no hace falta que te diga de donde soy......jajajajaja esta debajo de mi nick...suerte ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ y que consigas todo




Hola Locodelafonola!! che, no aparece nada debajo de tu nick, pero me imagino que serás de estos pagos. Estaré averiguando la semana que viene a ver que consigo. Después cuento cómo me fue. Saludos!!


----------



## Elvisap (Abr 7, 2014)

Que es la isoforona que se menciona en un post anterior???


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 7, 2014)

Es un solvente que, al menos a mi, me venden diciendo que es el solvente mas indicado para remover tinta POLIGLOSS y POLICAT (ojo , esta antes de que seque porque luego, ni a martillasos se quita). No daña el marco de seda ya que otros solventes como que al limpiar el marco, se borra el grabado de la pcb del marco y se arruina.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Masterval (Abr 6, 2015)

Alguien ha probado las tintas chinas de solder mask? de esas que venden en ebay. Me llaman la atencion pero no me dan mucha confianza, sobre todo aplicarlas con serigrafia. ¿Alguien ha tenido alguna experiencia con ellas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2015)

Masterval dijo:


> Alguien ha probado las tintas chinas de solder mask? de esas que venden en ebay. Me llaman la atencion pero no me dan mucha confianza, sobre todo aplicarlas con serigrafia. ¿Alguien ha tenido alguna experiencia con ellas?



Donde viste la publicidad, ¿ Dice que sean para serigrafía ?


----------



## wayzoken (Abr 7, 2015)

Yo compré. Pero las aplico con una transparencia. Queda de lujo.


----------



## Masterval (Abr 7, 2015)

Bueno, pregunto por que según los datos que dan los vendedores la viscosidad podría aplicar para usarla con serigrafia, claro tomando en cuenta sus otros parámetros, solo busco experiencias que puedan compartir ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2015)

Masterval dijo:


> Bueno, pregunto por que según los datos que dan los vendedores la viscosidad podría aplicar para usarla con serigrafia, claro tomando en cuenta sus otros parámetros, solo busco experiencias que puedan compartir ...



¿ Quién te puede relatar experiencias si todavía* no publicaste ningún dato de la tinta* ?


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 8, 2015)

Fogo, Wayzoquen dice que las compró y las usa con satisfacción. Que explique como y para que las usa. Mejor que el que ya las tiene...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2015)

aquileslor dijo:


> Fogo, Wayzoquen dice que las compró y las usa con satisfacción. Que explique como y para que las usa. Mejor que el que ya las tiene...



@wayzoken *Tampoco* aclara que marca de tinta compró.


----------



## wayzoken (Abr 8, 2015)

Claro amigo yo compre esta en particular









y la uso igual que este video


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2015)

wayzoken dijo:


> Claro amigo yo compre esta en particular
> http://www.ebaypa.com/albums/20120005/sku043043_1.jpg
> http://www.ebaypa.com/albums/20120005/sku043043_8.jpg
> y la uso igual que este video
> ...



Ahora vamos mejor.


----------



## Yetrox (Abr 9, 2015)

Este metodo me gusto mucho, claro en el video lo uso para textil, pero este metodo esta revolucionando la serigrafia que usa bastidor y demas.

Sera que para pcb pueden quedar impecables o solo sera para Textil.

分享網版製作過程


----------



## wayzoken (Abr 10, 2015)

Yetrox dijo:


> Este metodo me gusto mucho, claro en el video lo uso para textil, pero este metodo esta revolucionando la serigrafia que usa bastidor y demas.
> 
> Sera que para pcb pueden quedar impecables o solo sera para Textil.
> 
> ...



Amigo e visto en internet esa película fotosensible para solder mask. Y no es muy cara


----------



## Yetrox (Abr 10, 2015)

wayzoken dijo:


> Amigo e visto en internet esa película fotosensible para solder mask. Y no es muy cara



Si wayzoken esa película fotosencible antisolder Mask es muy buena, la uso frecuente.







Pero la del video no es esa, es un Silk malla tipo acetato emulsionado listo para trabajar.

Using EZ Grow Source






http://www.natescreenprints.com/2015/02/23/how-to-use-the-ez-grow-light/

Con una de estas para que mas dar plancha todos los días. 

FT-10 Foil Fuser


----------



## ssyn (Abr 11, 2015)

Yo uso una que venden en herkits.com.mx y se ve asi


----------



## ingmelcom (Jun 13, 2015)

ssyn dijo:


> Se consiguen muy buenos trabajos con esto de la serigrafía



amigo que tinta usas para el ataque quimico


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 14, 2015)

ingmelcom dijo:


> amigo que tinta usas para el ataque quimico



*No* conozco ninguna tinta que *NO* sirva para preservar el cobre del ataque químico, o lo que sería lo mismo *"Todas las que conozco Sirven"*


----------



## crony_mk (Oct 9, 2015)

este metodo para crear pcb me parece el mas adecuado pero aun no capto todo el procedimiento de serigrafia....


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2015)

crony_mk dijo:


> este metodo para crear pcb me parece el mas adecuado pero aun no capto todo el procedimiento de serigrafia....



¿ Que parte no captaste ?

Como comenté al inicio, si tu idea es hacer prototipos *NO* es lo mas adecuado.


----------



## flowfc (Oct 28, 2015)

Estimados podrian decirme si alguna de estas pinturas me sirven para el serigrafiado de componentes y antisoldante.
agradezco su respuesta.


----------



## papirrin (Oct 28, 2015)

Yo uso la epoxica, pero SIN catalizar para hacer la placa y para el antisoldante uso cualquiera UV y si es serigrafiado la epoxica también me sirve pero CON catalizador XD


----------



## flowfc (Oct 29, 2015)

Gracias papirrin por tu respuesta.
al usar epoxica con catalizador para el antisoldante se logra la transparencia?


----------



## papirrin (Oct 29, 2015)

> al usar epoxica con catalizador para el antisoldante se logra la transparencia?



La que yo compro no, si la quieres como las de fabrica, podrias comprar la qe venden que es UV,  esa la puedes serigrafear o la untas con la malla para que quede uniforme, despues imprimes en una hoja albanene las partes que quiereas que no se queden pintadas ,pones la placa  le pones el papel y encima un cristal arriba para que quede lo mas pegado y lo pones en las lamparas uv por el tiempo que se requiera, depues limpias la pintura UV que no se curo y listo.

esa pintura se consigue en mercado libre o preguntale a tu proveedor.

*cuidado de no exponer la UV al sol porque se cura.


----------



## xavirom (Mar 11, 2017)

Hola a todos.

 Hace unos meses que estoy tratando de hacer algunos impresos por cantidad, conozco medianamente el proceso de serigrafía, pero nunca lo practiqué. Me asesoré en una casa de serigrafía por los materiales a utilizar, pero tengo varios problemas con los que me recomendaron y la verdad estoy medio desorientado.
  Para simplificar un poco la terea, decidí hacer lo que son las pistas con film UV, (ese me sale bien sin problemas) para mas con adelante con un poco mas de practica  utilizar el proceso serigráfico y también mandé a grabar los sablones, según me recomendaron, 140 hilos para pistas e impresión de componentes y 100 hilos para máscara antisoldante. Empecé con la máscara antisoldante, y tuve que ir a devolverla y comprarla en otro lugar porque estaba vencida (del 2010), según me explicó el vendedor tiene muy poca salida (estoy en Rosario), aclaro que no es UV importada de las que seguramente utilizan los fabricantes de circuitos impresos, es epoxi de 2 componentes nacional  pero en fin, ya con el pote fresco de 2 componentes no tuve mayores dificultades para realizar el grabado con un resultado aceptable, aunque mejorable con un poco mas de experiencia. La odisea comienza cuando quiero realizar la impresión de componentes, me recomendaron tinta para tampografía, que es la que mejor adhiere a las superficies de los materiales de los circuitos impresos, el tema es que solamente pude imprimir la primera placa, la siguiente casi no se graba porque la tinta seca muy rápidamente, la rebajé con solvente, pero nada. Entonces, la solución que me dieron fue la de mezclar con retardante en gel e ir probando hasta lograr el resultado deseado. Así lo hice, pero sucede que al secar, en las placas de material fenólico se despega fácilmente al raspar simplemente con la uña. No se si pueden mencionar marcas por acá, pero si alguien que utiliza el método puede sugerir específicamente que tintas utilizar, la cantidad de hilos de la malla, etc., le estaría muy agradecido.

 Saludos a todos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 11, 2017)

Yo tengo muchos años haciendo circuitos impresos con serigrafía.
Para la impresión de las pistas, uso una tinta de secado lento y con adherencia a metales. (Serilustre)
Para la mascarilla antisoldante y componenntes, uso tintas UV
También uso Dry-Film Solder Mask, pero es muy caro y únicamente lo uso en tarjetas especiales.

Así que puedes usar cualquier tinta que tenga buena adherencia a los metales.
No te recomiendo que uses tintas de dos componentes, porque se desperdicia mucho y hay que estar acondicionando la tinta para que no se endurezca en la malla.
En cambio, con las tintas UV puedes recuperar la que sobra después de imprimir.
Las mallas que uso son de 120 hilos, y son para todo el proceso.


----------



## dmc (Mar 12, 2017)

Coincido con lo que describe D@rkbytes con respecto a las tintas, agregaría por mi experiencia, que también se puede utilizar tintas para acrílicos o vidrio, pero no tuve buenos resultados con las tintas vinilicas que tienden a soltarse (quedan las pistas impresas flotando en el ácido o mordiente).
Aquí en Argentina, se puede conseguir tintas específicas para pcb o para ataque químico (como se conocen) en empaques de 1 Kg y de muy buena calidad, realmente se nota la diferencia con otras tintas, cubren muy bien y tiene excelente adhesión, además son fáciles de remover del pcb y de las pantallas, no manchan o colorean el material de base.
Las pantallas adecuadas para esto, tienen entre 120 y máximo 140 hilos, hay que tener en cuenta que cuantos más hilos, podemos obtener mayos definición (líneas más finas) pero menos cantidad de tinta pueden ser depositada en el sustrato (mayor posibilidad de microporos o de poros).
Las tintas para enmascarar por lo general son de dos tipos: exposi o UV, también coincido que la UV es más fácil de utilizar o la más recomendable, por el tipo de trabajo que hace (proteger de la humedad y del ambiente) deben ser una película bastante gruesa (20 a 35 micras) y el color nos indicaría el uso (verde es uso general, Azul medio ambiente húmedo, rojo, temperatura más elevadas de lo normal, etc) pero hoy en día eso se desvirtuó y se utilizan colores para llamar la atención más que por el uso.
Las pantallas adecuadas tienen entre 100 y 120 Hilos normalmente. 
Todo lo que describí es en base a mi experiencia, puede y seguramente habrá otras opiniones. Todas serán bienvenidas.


----------



## xavirom (Mar 13, 2017)

Gracias D@rkbytes. DMC, podrías ser mas específico con las marcas de las tintas?.


----------



## dmc (Mar 13, 2017)

xavirom, tenes varias marcas y calidades, en tintas para PCB son dos las que mejor me resultaron (para serigrafía casera) Quiplast es una y Pintesint es otra. En cuanto al enmascarado solo Quiplast que es exposi (2 componentes) en UV para serigrafía casera no sabría decirte, quizás en Mercadolibre puedas conseguir. Lo mismo en tintas para marcación de componentes. Hay varias marcas más pero ya son industriales y el empaque es por 10 o 15 Kg no te van a servir por que son relativamente caras y para gran volumen, tenes que tener en cuenta que para cubrir una placa de 10x15 cm utilizas muy poca, 0,15 gr más o menos.
No olvides que tienes que comprar además los diluyentes y líquidos de limpieza específicos para estas tintas.


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 13, 2017)

Hola





dmc dijo:


> xavirom, tenes varias marcas y calidades, en tintas para PCB son dos las que mejor me resultaron (para serigrafía casera) Quiplast es una y Pintesint es otra. En cuanto al enmascarado solo Quiplast que es exposi (2 componentes) en UV para serigrafía casera no sabría decirte, quizás en Mercadolibre puedas conseguir. Lo mismo en tintas para marcación de componentes. Hay varias marcas más pero ya son industriales y el empaque es por 10 o 15 Kg no te van a servir por que son relativamente caras y para gran volumen, tenes que tener en cuenta que para cubrir una placa de 10x15 cm utilizas muy poca, 0,15 gr más o menos.
> No olvides que tienes que comprar además los diluyentes y líquidos de limpieza específicos para estas tintas.


 Ya que estamos en esto ., pregunto​ Para la parte de las pistas ., no lo utilizria ., porque uso el metodo de la plancha y el papel descartado de los vinilos ( metodo muy bueno ., exelente terminacion ., y bastante rapido )​ Ahora lo que me gustaria hacer por serigrafia ., es la mascara anti-soldante ., detalle importante es que uso soldador .,  NO "batea"​ Y aqui va la duda ., he visto algunos arduinos con la mascar antisoldante ., de color "BLANCO" ., ¿¿¿ hay tinta para eso ????​ Si la respuesta fuera "si" ., que tinta compro y que contidad de hilos ., la "malla" para el marco ., como dato uso muchos CI SMD (micros) de 100 pines​ Al que me pueda asesorar estaria muy agradecido ., desde ya muchas gracias a todos por igual​


----------



## xavirom (Mar 13, 2017)

DMC, si, estamos hablando de serigrafía no profesional. Todas las tintas que compré son las Quiplast, pero para la impresión de componentes creo que no estoy usando la adecuada, vos cual usas?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 13, 2017)

locodelafonola dijo:


> He visto algunos arduinos con la máscara antisoldante de color "BLANCO" ¿Hay tinta para eso?Si la respuesta fuera "si" ¿Qué tinta compro y que cantidad de hilos para la "malla"?​


​ Si existe tinta UV de color blanco, de hecho en varios colores y también puedes realizar mezclas.
Ya las consigo muy cerca de mi localidad en una empresa dedicada a éste ramo, pero no son baratas.

Busca por Internet y posiblemente encontrarás algún distribuidor de tu zona.
También la puedes comprar por eBay. White Color PCB UV Curable Solder Mask

Usa una malla de 120 hilos, va muy bien hasta para pistas muy delgadas.
La resolución extra se consigue usando una película especial de fotopolímero.
Y por supuesto, usando fotolitos y no papel albanene para transferir la imagen  a la malla.


----------



## dmc (Mar 13, 2017)

locodelafonola, la mascara antisoldante (eicht Resist) es una tinta que debe proteger a las pistas de la corrosión o del medio ambiente, en general es semi transparente, lo que usa arduino es una tinta opaca UV de color blanco sobre el enmascarado azul (depende de la "fabrica" arduino) la misma que se utiliza para marcar componentes, también se puede utilizar tintas exposi de 2 componentes con telas de 120 o 130 hilos.
xavirom, Para la marcación de componentes se utilizan tintas uv o exposi, pero hay que tener en cuenta que toda tinta tiene por lo menos 3 etapas o tiempo de secado, primero el de secado al tacto que es el tiempo que necesita para poder superponer o tocar sin que se corra, por lo general son minutos (5 a 10) luego el de reimpresión, que es el tiempo en el que se puede colocar otra capa de tinta (no se tiene en cuenta  en PCB) por lo general es de 30 minutos a horas y el tiempo final de secado, que es en el que adquiere la mayor dureza y resistencia a la abrasión, por lo general son días (10 a 15) esto es en tintas exposi en las UV una vez curada ya tiene el secado final. Las tintas vinílicas o acrílicas no son las más adecuadas para marcar.


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 13, 2017)

hola 





dmc dijo:


> locodelafonola, la mascara antisoldante (eicht Resist) es una tinta que debe proteger a las pistas de la corrosión o del medio ambiente, en general es semi transparente, lo que usa arduino es una tinta opaca UV de color blanco sobre el enmascarado azul (depende de la "fabrica" arduino) la misma que se utiliza para marcar componentes, también se puede utilizar tintas exposi de 2 componentes con telas de 120 o 130 hilos.
> xavirom, Para la marcación de componentes se utilizan tintas uv o exposi, pero hay que tener en cuenta que toda tinta tiene por lo menos 3 etapas o tiempo de secado, primero el de secado al tacto que es el tiempo que necesita para poder superponer o tocar sin que se corra, por lo general son minutos (5 a 10) luego el de reimpresión, que es el tiempo en el que se puede colocar otra capa de tinta (no se tiene en cuenta  en PCB) por lo general es de 30 minutos a horas y el tiempo final de secado, que es en el que adquiere la mayor dureza y resistencia a la abrasión, por lo general son días (10 a 15) esto es en tintas exposi en las UV una vez curada ya tiene el secado final. Las tintas vinílicas o acrílicas no son las más adecuadas para marcar.


 muchas gracias a D@rkbytes y dmcbueno gracias por los datos ., aca en mi ciudad no se consigue nada ., solo en la capital provincial ., alli si tengo un distribuidor (por lo que busque en internet)​ Entonces si no entendi mal  ., el "BLANCO" como tal no es anti-soldante ., si no que seria sobre la tinta azul ., roja o verde ., que se ve comunmente​ Si no es asi ., creo que entendi mal la explicacion de DMC ., aunque el link que puso D@rkbytes ., dice que mascara antisoldante http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pcs-White-...iring-Paint-100g-Cover-Oil-Anti-/141686901335​ Ahora el problema es ., que yo no puedo comprar por ebay ., ni en aliexpress ., porque no tengo ningun tipo de tarjeta​ Si bien ., las compras la puedo hacer telefonicamente ., o por internet ., ( tengo esas dos opciones ) ., por mercadolibre no he encontrado nada​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 13, 2017)

Las tintas UV color blanco o negro que uso, son tintas opacas, las de otros colores son semi transparentes.
La opacidad se logra dando más capas de la tinta, con tres capas las pistas ya casi no se ven.
De igual forma, si se requiere ocultar las pistas, se coloca película fotopolímero en la malla y así se obtiene un mayor grosor de una sola pasada.

Específicamente, la tinta blanca UV que uso, es la siguiente: Blanco Glossy UV 1 Componente

Ahora, les voy a dar unos tips. También pueden fabricar sus propias tintas de dos componentes.
 Lo principal es conseguir esmaltes acrílicos de alta pigmentación, con el color deseado.
Éstos son fáciles de conseguir en tiendas de pinturas automotrices.
Preguntar por pinturas que se puedan hornear. (Pintura al Horno)

*Para menor escala de producción, *consigan la clásica Jeringa de Resina Epóxica.
Mezclen los dos componentes con el esmalte acrílico hasta que se consiga el tono adecuado.
(Esto se hace esparciendo un poco de la mezcla sobre un trozo del material de cobre a cubrir.)
Para acondicionar y retardar el secado en la malla, se puede usar Isoforona, Xileno o Butil Cellosolve.

*Para mayor escala de producción*, lo mismo, pero usando Resina de Poliéster.
La resina de poliéster es la que se usa conjuntamente con la fibra de vidrio.
En éste caso la venden por kilos y a un menor costo que las jeringas, también se usan dos componentes, porque uno de ellos es el catalizador.
Esta suele ser más ligera que la mezcla que contienen las jeringas, por lo que se debe tener mayor cuidado al emplearla en la malla.
La cantidad de catalizador por lo regular es mucho menor, así que eso lo deben consultar con el distribuidor.

Las tintas que se usan en serigrafía, son muy espesas y se tienen que acondicionar.
El acondicionamiento de las tintas se hace con solventes especiales, tres de los que mencioné arriba, son los más comunes.
Sin embargo, existen otros que cada proveedor propone para sus tintas y también les da un nombre diferente. (Un buen químico nos puede decir su nombre con sólo olerlo)
Suelen ser mezclas de químicos aromáticos, usados comúnmente como solventes en la industria. (Nunca se debe usar Thinner sobre la malla)
El Thinner no debe ser usado en la malla porque inmediatamente atacará la emulsión.
Para la limpieza si se puede usar y yo personalmente lo uso en conjunto con hipoclorito de sodio en gel, para retirar por completo la emulsión.

Notas:
Lo mencionado arriba puede servir bastante bien, pero no es comparable a las tintas UV.


Se tienen que hacer algunas pruebas hasta conseguir las características requeridas.
No se consigue el mismo acabado, pero si es aceptable para prototipos caseros.
Este tipo de resinas va adquiriendo mayor dureza con el tiempo. (Las tintas UV lo hacen al curar)
Para acelerar el curado de la impresión, se debe realizar un horneado. (Hacer pruebas de tiempo y temperatura)
Son menos resistentes a los solventes fuertes, (Thinner, Benceno, Tolueno, etc.) y por lo tanto deberán ser limpiadas con Alcohol Isopropílico.
Espero que la información proporcionada les sea de utilidad.
​


----------



## xavirom (Mar 14, 2017)

DMC, pasando en limpio, para la impresión de componentes, tenés alguna experiencia o podés recomendar alguna tinta no específica para circuitos impresos con la que hayas logrado buenos resultados?, mencionaste pera vidrios si no entendí mal.
D@rkbytes, valiosa información, solo quedaría ver por estas tierras bajo que marca o denominación conseguir algunos productos de los que mencionas.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 15, 2017)

locodelafonola dijo:


> Para la parte de las pistas no lo utilizaría, porque uso el método de la plancha y el papel descartado de los vinilos. (Método muy bueno, excelente terminación y bastante rápido)


Cuando sepas realizar circuitos impresos con serigrafía, te olvidarás del papel y la plancha para siempre. 
No tiene caso que realices la impresión de pistas con plancha y el resto con serigrafía.
Ya una vez que tienes tus diseños, te pueden servir para hacer varios más.
Y algo muy importante, el proceso serigráfico te da la posibilidad de realizar muchas impresiones en muy poco tiempo.
En cambio, el método de la plancha es para una sola vez.

Las tintas UV Solder Mask también se pueden usar sin serigrafía.
Simplemente se impregna el circuito impreso con la tinta y se le coloca encima la impresión láser de los pads sobre una lámina de acetato.
Después se va emparejando la tinta con rodillo o una tarjeta de plástico hasta que quede uniforme. (Esparciendo agua con un rociador es más fácil)
Por último se expone en la insoladora UV y en pocos minutos quedará curada la tinta.
Se retira la lámina de acetato y la tinta no expuesta se puede limpiar con estopa o un paño seco.
Posteriormente se puede terminar de limpiar con alcohol isopropílico y sobre exponer nuevamente en la insoladora para reforzar el curado.

Este procedimiento da muy buen resultado y un acabado excelente, pero es tardado y el excedente de tinta no se puede recuperar tan fácilmente sin estropear lo que se ha alisado.
El resultado final depende de que no se formen burbujas al ir rasando la tinta, y sobre todo, ser muy hábil en lograr una superficie lo más pareja posible.
Por lo tanto, no es apto para alta producción por ser artesanal y lento.

Aquí un vídeo acerca de este proceso:


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2017)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> . . . Y algo muy importante, el proceso serigráfico te da la posibilidad de realizar muchas impresiones en muy poco tiempo. . . .



Y una ves armado todo el sistema *"A un costo ínfimo"*

Y un agregado, el mismo sistema te sirve para decorar/señalizar/embellecer *¡ Cualquier cosa !*, por ejemplo frentes de equipos, *NO* se limita solo a PCB´s.


----------



## dmc (Mar 15, 2017)

xavirom, La tinta que utilizo es exposi, 2 componentes, la tinta por un lado y un catalizador por otro, tiene la ventaja de que una vez curada (por tiempo y calor) es difícil retirarla y/o rayarla queda fija, pero tiene muy buena presentación y se trabaja como cualquier otro tipo de tinta.
Las desventajas que tiene es que posee tiempo de vida (unas 8 Horas) una vez preparada, otra es que hay que hornearla a entre 110° y 130°C para que cure completamente por unos 30 minutos y no se ralle. Esto es para la tinta de marcación de componentes y la mascara anti-soldante. Para la limpieza hay diluyentes y líquidos específicos. El resultado es profesional.
locodelafonola, Las tintas utilizadas como mascaras deben de poder soportar altar temperaturas (unos 320°C) y por lo general las que se utilizan para electrónica son semi-transparentes, ademas de tener la capacidad de soportar las abrasiones.
Las publicaciones en mercadolibre que ofrecen DRY FLIM por lo general también vendían el ácido y las tintas, pero hace un tiempo que no las veo, será cuestión de preguntar.

La acotación que hace don Fogonazo es más que importante, con buen gusto para el diseño y a un bajo costo se puede tener una presentación profesional.


----------



## enbudle (Mar 15, 2017)

Bueno amigo les comento a los Que estan interesados a armarse completo el taller. Note que muchos usan lamparas halogenas para revelar. Pero esto no lo recomiendo. Por razones evidentes recomiendo leds.

En mi caso tengo la facilidad de usar serigrafia para la mas minima plaqueta.  Cuando comenzamos a estampar hicimos la nuestra propia a base de led uv. Que por cierto nunca encontre. Toco intercambiarlos por azules de 5mm en total tenemos cerca de 200 led usando cerca de 8w el revelado con estos toma como maximo 7 minutos y evitamos cocinar la malla con focos halogenos que terminan debilitandola. 

La insoladora la hicimos de la manera mas sencilla en triplay practicamos con taladro agujeros en los que insertar los led y esta la va en una caja de madera lo suficientemente onda para que las luces individuales de los led se difuminen. el resto es soldar y soldar. Con pcbs seria mucho mejor pero como no nos falla desde entonces no hay problema. Eso si ojo con los ojos. Usar gafas y nunca mirarlo de frente


----------



## tiago (Ene 6, 2018)

Hola.
Voy a dejar un enlace a una obra en la cual se habla sobre las técnicas de construcción de las placas de circuito impreso, la relevancia del trazado de las pistas, etc.. También se hace especial hincapié en la forma de efectuar las conexionas a masa y las maneras de trazar o dibujar las masas en las placas, por su gran importancia en los resultados de funcionamiento.

Es evidente que para montajes simples no va a ser de demasiada ayuda, pero sí para circuitos quer trabajen con determinadas frecuencias de reloj, equipos de audio, montajes de RF, etc...

*Trazado de la placa de circuito impreso

*Saludos.


----------



## protectorsegel (Abr 3, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Cualquier tinta (O pintura) resiste el ataque del percloruro (Nunca me gusto emplear ácidos), no te olvides que solo debe soportar estar en un ambiente oxidante durante unos minutos solamente, así que compra la mas económica.
> Yo sugerí blanco para emplear la misma tinta en la impresión del detalle de los componentes.


Hermano, no tiene idea de como me ayudó encontrarlo...estoy por elaborar varias tarjetas electrónicas y ni idea de qué pinturas usar...pero, en su foro es muy claro, sólo requiero conocer la concentración del percloruro para comenzar a probar, no tengo idea de cuánto agregar de agua y cuanto del percloruro, ni cuanto tiempo dejar la lamina expuesta al percloruro. De antemano, muy agradecido por el foro y por lo que me pueda responder.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 3, 2022)

Eso es lo más fácil.
No se disuelve
El tiempo es el que sea necesario, sacas la placa cuando esté.

Guarda el percloruro porque vale para muchas veces.


----------



## protectorsegel (Abr 3, 2022)

Aclaro...el Percloruro lo venden liquido, no es un polvo que debo comprar y mezclar con agua? y, otro, si voy a soldar en pozo (estaño derretido en un recipiente con temperatura controlada, aclaro para evitar confundir), cualquier tinta con base epoxi para la máscara antisoldadura resiste? En verdad, disculpa el día y la hora, y, muchas gracias de antemano por ambas respuestas


----------



## Scooter (Abr 3, 2022)

Sólo compré una vez y era líquido y lo usé así.

El resto de veces he usado atacador; salfumant + agua oxigenada.

Nunca he soldado en pozo y nunca he hecho yo la máscara.

Siempre quitaba la película fotosensible para soldar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 3, 2022)

protectorsegel dijo:


> cualquier tinta con base epoxi para la máscara antisoldadura resiste?


Normalmente no es pintura epoxi sino un polímero que se endurece con radiación UV.
La técnica de la máscara antisoldante es idéntica a realizar los PCB por el método fotográfico.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2022)

protectorsegel dijo:


> Aclaro...el Percloruro lo venden liquido, no es un polvo que debo comprar y mezclar con agua? y, otro, si voy a soldar en pozo (estaño derretido en un recipiente con temperatura controlada, aclaro para evitar confundir), cualquier tinta con base epoxi para la máscara antisoldadura resiste? En verdad, disculpa el día y la hora, y, muchas gracias de antemano por ambas respuestas


El percloruro *SOLO *ataca metales, no ataca ningún tipo de sustrato.
Si hay que tener precauciones con el tiempo del ataque, si se deja mucho tiempo la PCB en percloruro, este comenzará a socavar las pistas por debajo. 

*Con reservas: *tampoco ataca la piel, yo me he manchado muchas veces con percloruro y todavía tengo mis dedos.

Mira *este *tema


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 3, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si hay que tener precauciones con el tiempo del ataque, si se deja mucho tiempo la PCB en percloruro, este comenzará a socavar las pistas por debajo.
> 
> *Con reservas: *tampoco ataca la piel, yo me he manchado muchas veces con percloruro y todavía tengo mis dedos.


A la piel solo la mancha por poco tiempo y con un pronto lavado se va sin irritaciones, pero si cae en los ojos la situación puede ser grave.
Y eso sí, si cae en ropa de color la deja permanentemente manchada, no hay nada que quite la mancha.

Por cierto, ayer estaba viendo un vídeo muy interesante.
Es para producción artesanal casera y con equipo de fácil adquisición.
Lleva su tiempo pero, el resultado es muy bueno.
Yo por mi parte aún sigo con el método serigráfico, ya sea para una o dos caras con metalizado de pads. (Through Hole)


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 3, 2022)

Solo para volver a aclarar, estan manipulando un *ácido*, con lo que en el proceso se despiden gases que pueden ser muy perjudiciales.

Se recomienda utilizar guantes, materiales plasticos o de vidrio, anteojos protectores, un lugar ventilado o en su defecto mascara, y evitar el contacto con la piel (ya dijeron que no es grave, pero si no se enjuaga puede ser que si), los ojos, ropa, metales, etc ... Mancha, y *mucho*, inclusive en madera...


----------

